# What's your favourite movie?



## Sinistra

What's your favourite film/movies?
Sci-fi or not, post it here. Even the one you wouldn't normally admit to, ie Mary Poppins (which I LOVE)

My fave is always changing, but the last REALLY good film I saw had to be Shrek

Does anyone remember the 'waterbabies'? I loved that one when i was liitle!


----------



## tokyogirl

waterbabies?  like the toy?  b/c i remember these toy dolls called that that you put water into so they feel more real.

anyway, my favorite movie would definitly be sabrina.  not the old one with audrey hepburn, even though that one's good too, but the newer one with harrison ford.  i LOVE that movie!


----------



## Neo

Matrix


----------



## Diamond9697

Gladitor or The Matrix


----------



## squire

The Blues Brothers


----------



## tokyogirl

i love blues brothers!  that was a great movie.  i'm a soul man...i mean i'm a soul woman.....


----------



## imported_scifimoth

My top fave of all time is Dune


----------



## Sinistra

Everybody needs somebody...evrybody needs sombody...somebody to love...somebody to love....i need you you you...i need you you you...


----------



## Jay Jay

It's so hard to say, I have so many, a few of which are:

Bridget Jones's Diary, Pay It Forward, The Matrix.

J


----------



## ysm

Oldies but Goodies:  The Red Shoes and the _original_ Wuthering Heights.
Modern movies I NEVER miss:  The Princess Bride and Ghost,


----------



## Neo

> _Originally posted by Snape _
> *Everybody needs somebody...evrybody needs sombody...somebody to love...somebody to love....i need you you you...i need you you you... *




Thanks for that


----------



## Sinistra

I couldnt help myself...they played at the retro rooms last wednesday and it was in my head, and in light of ppl saying they liked blues brothers...


----------



## Neo

arrrhhh bless


----------



## pamie

This is a difficult one as I have loads of fave movies....but my fave of all time has to be The Matrix....but I love other films such as Pay it Forward, Sixth Sence, Final Destination, American Pie and oh so many others.....


----------



## Neo

Matrix rules


----------



## tokyogirl

that reminds me of one of my other favorites.  this is one of the best movies ever:  fight club!


----------



## pamie

> _Originally posted by Neo _
> *Matrix rules *



It sure does!!!


----------



## Sinistra

I just love the bit in Shrek where they take the mick out of the matrix....sooooooooo funny. Also, there's this website, where stick ppl fight easch other, matrix styllleee except i cant remember the address. I think dmalfoy has it if anyone see her online, ask her for it, or I'll ask her. I 'm going home for the weekend so I'll probably see her and be able to post it. You could try

http://www.stickdeath.com

i hope i got that right. anyway, this is a movies thread, so enough about stick ppl killing eahc other...


----------



## Jay Jay

Hey tokyogirl

I've tried to watch Fight Club.  Didn't get it, too involved for me.

Watched the first hour and the last 10 mins.  Should probably try it again, maybe!


J


----------



## Neo

> _Originally posted by Sinistra _
> *I just love the bit in Shrek where they take the mick out of the matrix....sooooooooo funny. Also, there's this website, where stick ppl fight easch other, matrix styllleee except i cant remember the address. I think dmalfoy has it if anyone see her online, ask her for it, or I'll ask her. I 'm going home for the weekend so I'll probably see her and be able to post it. You could try
> 
> http://www.stickdeath.com
> 
> i hope i got that right. anyway, this is a movies thread, so enough about stick ppl killing eahc other... *



Never seen shrek yet.... its a kids movies is it not


----------



## Jay Jay

It is supposed to be a kids film but is full of innuendo, only adults or older children might get it.

Haven't seen it myself, but want to.

J


----------



## ewlyn

Right now, Moulin Rouge which I just saw and I loved, loved, loved and cannot wait to see again!!

But, usually, The Mummy.  So, when my Moulin Rouge obsession wears off, it will probably be The Mummy again. *g*


----------



## ewlyn

Just because everyone is picking The Matrix - and you probably all already know this - but if you don't...

There is a Jet Li film titled "Fist of Legend" which has the same stunt choreographer that The Matrix used.  When I first saw The Matrix I hated it because all I could invision was Jet Li doing the same moves they were doing in it and Jet did them so much better.  I've since seen The Matrix again and like it a lot - must have been my mood that day - but for anyone who likes The Matrix and hasn't seen Fist of Legend, I highly recomend it.  

And I strongly suggest trying to find a subtitled copy and avoiding the horrid "Jet Li Collection" version which I believe Disney put out and which - because it's dubbed - messes up a lot of the story plot since language barriers are part of it.

But, if you're only interested in the fighting, that doesn't matter.  But it is a good movie - one of my favorites - and the dubbing does totally mess it up.

Sorry, wee ramble. *L*


----------



## squire

Im glad there are other blues brothers fans....

"The use of unnessacary force in the apprehention of the blues brothers, has been approved" ehehhe classic


----------



## Neo

ooooo yes


----------



## tokyogirl

rawhide!


----------



## ysm

Was that a movie?  I thought it was the theme to a commercial!


----------



## Sinistra

it was????


----------



## Annette

At the moment my favourite film is The Bone Collector with Denzel Washington and Angelina Jolie. Its really good.


annette


----------



## tokyogirl

sorry, rawhide was a song they sang in blues brothers.   the song was originally the theme to an old tv show


----------



## Dru

my favorait movie is Buffy the Vampire Slayer   yes I know its a really dumb movie but what can I say I love it


----------



## Serena

heehee, i actually hav the buffy mivie on video, it is pretty gud, but the clothes in it r a bit naff... 

my fave movie eva is forrest gump, awww...


----------



## tokyogirl

where were you 2 when i mentioned the movie in the buffy forum?!?  i LUV that movie!  and all i got was crap about it!  thanks for the support.


grueler:now, i'm a god
pike:and now, you're a coat rack!

(do you think it's a coincidence, the whole pike/spike thing?  just wondering)


----------



## Sinistra

this thread is still around...I'm schocked!


----------



## Marty's Mine

has ne 1 seen Face off!! Now that is a gd film!!


----------



## Annette

Face Off is a good film. One part gives me the creeps though. When they 'swop' faces. ewwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


annette


----------



## Marty's Mine

that was cleverly done ho


----------



## Marty's Mine

that was cleverly done tho


----------



## Sinistra

nicolas cage and john travolta right?


----------



## Marty's Mine

yup


----------



## tokyogirl

that _was_  a good movie.  it was excellent casting to pair those 2 together!


----------



## Sinistra

That WAS good casting, made it into a brilliant film! 
Pity I can't remember much about it apart from the fact that it was good!


----------



## Marty's Mine

> _Originally posted by tokyogirl _
> *that was  a good movie.  it was excellent casting to pair those 2 together! *


Definately was!! I never thought they would work well together but they were brilliant!!


----------



## Sinistra

Any other good casting matches?


----------



## tokyogirl

tommy lee jones and will smith in MIB
well, pretty much tommy lee jones and anybody.


----------



## Annette

Saw a Tommy Lee Jones film over the weekend. It was really good. It was called Double Jeopardy. Any one else seen it?


annette


----------



## Highlander II

saw Double Jeopardy several times -- Showtime went on a spree and aired it about 100 times  -- aye - if they would only shuffle up the movie selection every now and then ---- -

but - very good movie ---


anyone seen "Along Came a Spider"??

for Stargate fans --- try to find Harry Maybourne -- he's in there!

for L&O fans -- find Michael Moriarty

for ST fans -- find Kurtwood Smith (he was the president of something --i think the Federation -- in ST:VI)


----------



## wikiberry

i love nic cage!

love 'the rock'
watched it LOADS of times!

also 'sleepers'!!!


----------



## Sinistra

I've never seen 'Sleepers'. What's it about?


----------



## Annette

The Rock is a cool film too. Have watched quite a few times too.

annette


----------



## Neo

> _Originally posted by Sinistra _
> *I've never seen 'Sleepers'. What's it about? *



Sleepers is a true story..... very sad story about a group of boys put into a correction unit and them abused by the warders....  

A story i think everyone should read or see....


----------



## Sinistra

I definitely will look into renting it, iunelss anyone knows if its gonna be on tv in GB anytime soon?


----------



## Annette

Sleepers is an excellent film, enjoyed it when I saw it, worth renting.


annette


----------



## tokyogirl

i haven't seen 'along came a spider' yet, but i've seen the original- 'kiss the girls'  that was really good


sleepers is an awesome movie and an awesome book.  but like i said before,  if you can't handle reading about the boy's abuse while at the center, which can get very detailed,  i wouldn't read it.  the movie doesn't go nearly as in depth into it so it's easier to handle.  whether you read the book or watch the movie, or even do both, you WILL cry.  there's no way you can't.


----------



## Sinistra

I think I may have to do both. With films, thre is more..well...impact, I think it has a more lasting impression upon you because there are images infilms. With books, it's a lot more easier to get emotional, and actually _think_ about what the book is telling you. So whenever there are both a book and a film, I definitely prefer to have both, although sometimes when you've read the book first, the film can be a bit of a let down.


----------



## ysm

and check out The Shawshank Redemption.   Excellent!!


----------



## Annette

That is also another good film. Morgan Freeman plays a cool part.

annette


----------



## wikiberry

> _Originally posted by Sinistra _
> *I definitely will look into renting it, iunelss anyone knows if its gonna be on tv in GB anytime soon? *



sin, i've got it on tape!
you can borrow it during the holiday!
also got the book too!!!
you are welcome to that too!


----------



## Annette

Aren't you a good friend Wiki?

annette


----------



## wikiberry

i know!!!


nah not really...
now i'm gonna FORCE her to watch one of my fave
films!!!!

it's all for her own good!
-really it is!


----------



## Sinistra

*looks extremely worried at this insane friend*


Okkkaaaaaaaayyy


Thanks! I dont have anytihng you can borrow...

Not unless you wanna watch my dbz tapes when you come over?

Ok, what videos do ppl want, ie films that have just been released onto vhs or even dvd?

Just thought I'd ask...

I keep having strange cravings...I go inot woolworths and spend forever in the video section right now...


----------



## Extemper1

Okay.... tough question.... my favorite movie.... i don't have ONE... i have several.... 
Matrix
Man in the Iron Mask (only because of d'Artagnan *purr*)
Dogma
Highlander
Buffy the Vampire Slayer

i know a few of these have probly been mentioned... 
Jenn


----------



## Extemper1

Okay... read a few more threads.... the Matrix seems to be really popular.   I like the Matrix.... it was one of the first rated R movies i got to see.... and i LOVE the fight scenes.... finally... something I like Keanu Reeves in besides Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure. 
Jenn


----------



## Sinistra

what is R rated?


----------



## Neo

I think its liek our age rating in the uk


----------



## Sinistra

erm...yeah..I gathered that...I just wondered what the r atually stood for and waht it's equivalent in the UK was


----------



## wikiberry

no idea...


----------



## Sinistra

me neither...but I think we established that already 

Has anyone else seen the Fast and the Furious???

I sawit last night.


----------



## DragonBaby

Well the Matrix is a 15 certificate.
But I dunno what R stands for.
restricted?
I know g is general=U for universal.
After that i get stuck, lol.


----------



## DragonBaby

OOOOh Sinistra, gotta love Woolworths!
I spend ages in there.
Recently I've only got Stargate dvds but hubby's just bought Braveheart and Robin Prince of thives (2 of his all time favs) and Joan Of Arc. 
Dunno about my favs, I like loads of films. Star Wars (the original) has got to be somewhere up the top of my list.


----------



## OzScaper

> _Originally posted by DragonBaby _
> *Well the Matrix is a 15 certificate.
> But I dunno what R stands for.
> restricted?
> I know g is general=U for universal.
> After that i get stuck, lol. *




NC-17 is the same as R in Australia (So you have to be over 18)
R in America is the one below NC-17 so like MA15+ in Australia (Must be 15 or over)

thats all I know though, and I don't know the british conversions


----------



## wikiberry

why can't they all have same rating?
or same symbols at least...
especially now peeps from ALL over the world
can talk to each other about films...

so confusing...


----------



## Sinistra

British Certification is simple

U = Universal...ie something like Disney
PG= Parental Guidance (no eg.s come to mind)
12= 12 or over
15= 15 or over
18= 18 or over

Why does everyone else make it so hard...?


----------



## wikiberry

maybe they should ALL use british rating!!!!


----------



## Annette

It would make it so easier to understand the different gradings for each film.


annette


----------



## Sinistra

aCCORDINg to my friend Kurt, R rating is 16.


----------



## wikiberry

oh ok.

i'll TRY to remember that...


----------



## Annette

Hubby has taken a liking to 'The General's Daughter' with John Travolta and Madeline Stow.


annette


----------



## Sinistra

Yet another one I havent seen


----------



## Annette

Its good, You'd enjoy it.


annette


----------



## DarkCity545

Fav movies lets see so many.......

1) The X-Files-Fight THe Future

2) The Thing (Original and John Carpenter)

3) Matrix

4) X-Men

5) All Star Trek movies

6) Dune

7) *DARK CITY* 

8) *HIGHLANDER* 

9) *ALL STAR WARS* 

10) 2001

My top 10 (I have so many more)


----------



## ewlyn

Unless I'm mistaken, US ratings go like this...

G - General Audience - basically, anyone can get in.
PG - Parental Guidance - small children need a parent with them.
PG-13 - Same as PG, only, if you're 13 or over you can get in.
R - Restricted, you need to be 17 or older or be accompanied by a parent.
NC-17 - You must be 17 or old.  If you're under 17 you can't get in, even with a parent.

And then there is X... but I think we all know what an X movie is. *g*

So, the only real difference between R and NC-17 is that someone under 17 can get into an R rated movie if they have a parent or guardian with them, but they can't get into an NC-17 film regardless.  (Or, that's how it's supposed to work anyway.)

I always found it interesting that "Kids" was rated NC-17 and most of the actors were under 17... and now I'm rambling.


----------



## Chilly

*hey*

i like (thers tonnes but ill list 10 lol)

1) shawshank redemption (tim robbins was so cool in it )
2) the crow
3) bill and ted -the excellent adventure
4) speed
5) the mummy
6) jeepers creepers
7) the matrix
8) flatliners
9) honor thy father and mother
10) ther was this movie where this guy killed his parents and brother so hed get all the truck compnay. at the end he got sentecned to death but his older brother (who wasnt involved in the killings) begged the judge to be lenient coz his brother was the only person he had left in the world. remember?
ok coz i cant think heres 2 stupid ideas
- any movie with trhe lurvely krycek aka nicholas lea in it lol
- i tend to be a suka for films based on real events as u can tell from number 9 and 10.
ok now im babbling
later
iffat


----------



## Legolas

I like The matrix, Harry Potter, LOTR (even tho i haven't seen it yet lol) and a few others i forget what they r!


----------



## ewlyn

Ok, I've created a "must see" list:

Moulin Rouge
Amelie
The Mummy & The Mummy Returns
Velvet Goldmine
Satyricon
Amarcord
Once Upon A Time in China
Delicatessen
The Pillow Book
Chocolat
The Evil Dead Trilogy  (Evil Dead, Evil Dead II: Dead by Dawn, and Army of Darkness)
Twentieth Century
The Piano
Blade Runner

And I'm also anticipating that the LOTR movies will soon be added to this list.


----------



## Chilly

*lol*

that reminds me has anyone seen "digging to China"? its got kevin bacon in it ? sorry to butt in guys! oopsies


----------



## ewlyn

Nope Chilly, haven't seen it. What's it about?

Which reminds me that Brendan Fraser was in this really cool, little known film called "Still Breathing" which I highly recommend to everyone.


----------



## wikiberry

i don't wanna watch Moulin Rouge...

i know it's a cool film and i know i'm gonna love it and all...

but i also KNOW that i am gonna cry no bawl like a baby
watching the film!!!!


----------



## Chilly

*lol*



> _Originally posted by ewlyn _
> *Nope Chilly, haven't seen it. What's it about?
> 
> Which reminds me that Brendan Fraser was in this really cool, little known film called "Still Breathing" which I highly recommend to everyone. *



ok its starring kevin as a mentally disabled guy. he befirends this little girl with whome he shares numerous happy years with. then his mother cant look after him anymore so she has to put him in a home. >bring on the tears<
in between all the local ppl think its weird how a grown guy is so friendly with a little girl.....so they try to make it look like he u know......abusing her but really hes just her friedn. 
anyway he ends up in the home >cries<
ok ok u have to watch it to get the full impact  but it was REALLY sad


----------



## BONNIESTACKPOLE

With so many wonderfull old movies, and new movies being made all the time, I can't pick just one. So, I've wittled down the list to:  Sparticus, Ben Hur, On a clear day, you can see forever, West Side story, Dances with Wolves, The Omega Man, Armageddon, Highlander.


----------



## Annette

My hubby absolutely loves Spartacus and Ben Hur. 

They bore me to death. Bought one of my favourite movies on DVD over the weekend - The Bone Collector.


annette


----------



## wikiberry

i've read the book
but havent yet watched the film...

so it's good huh?


----------



## Chilly

*heh*

i saw four horrors! i saw jeepers creepers, valentine, carrie 2 and stir of echoes which had kevin bacon in it (stir of echoes had him in it thats it)
stir of echoes was THE best......or maybe im biased coz kev was in it......hmmmm 
lol


----------



## Annette

Hey Wiki, hadn't realised there was a book. It is really good. Have watched the film about 4 or 5 times now.


annette


----------



## wikiberry

LOL

did you like the hollow man then?


----------



## Chilly

*he*

whos in that? johnny depp? lol
me like kev mmore than johnny...............(sorry for butting in.i know ure talking to annie!)lol


----------



## Serena

> _Originally posted by Annette _
> *
> 
> They bore me to death. Bought one of my favourite movies on DVD over the weekend - The Bone Collector.
> 
> 
> annette  *



ooo... i like that one, it's really creepy... wooooo... hehe!

but my fave movie eva has to be forrest gump


----------



## wikiberry

no that comment about hollow man was for you chilly...

cos kev bacon is in it as a mad scientist... gone... mad...


and annette...
the book was good too...
i think i'll watch it when the opportunity arise and
present itself to me!
(i don't usually go to vid shop...)


----------



## Chilly

*oh*

the one where he can go invisble right?
he musta looked hot!lol

am i the only one who likes him?lol


----------



## wikiberry

hmmmm....

he's ok i suppose...
but i don't know it seems like somehow
he usually ends up being a bad guy...


or am i totally wrong here?


----------



## Chilly

*yeh*

he does sometimes. i mean.....i think there was amovie where he was the syko.................but hes still cute!lol


----------



## Marty's Mine

LORD OF THE RING ROXORZ!!!!

just thought id say that


----------



## Neo

i am going to see it tonight


----------



## Marty's Mine

you'll really enjoy it


----------



## Neo

do hope so.... have heard mixed reviews


----------



## Sinistra

oooooh i can't wait to see LOTR!


----------



## Marty's Mine

nither could i, it really woz gr8


----------



## mordy

Any Movie With Martin Lawrence in it is my favorite,

but i do like Rush Hour 1 & 2

Chris Tucker and Jackie chan are heaps funny too


----------



## Marty's Mine

i love chris tucker


----------



## Annette

Did Martin Lawrence star in 'Bad Boys'? Thought that was quite a good film.


annette


----------



## Marty's Mine

oooh  loved bad boys (sozto butt in agen)


----------



## Annette

No problem Spikes Mine, it was a good film. Makes you laugh in certain parts.

annette


----------



## Marty's Mine

yeh, i rememba watching it and gigling!!


----------



## Chilly

*hey*

wat about "good will hunting" 
it made me cry when matt damon was in robin williams' office and robin is saying to him "it asnt ur fault" and matts tehre " i know" but then he starts crying. so sad. i loved it.........


----------



## Arwen

My Favorite Movie is The Crow


----------



## Annette

The Crow is an excellent film. Have watched it a few times.

Brandon Lee was brilliant as Eric. Such a shame he is no longer with us. 


annette


----------



## dmalfoy

oooh loved the crow got a huge poster of it umm ok my faves are :
Midnight in the garden of good and evil
Reservoir dogs
 Thats all i can think of at the moment

oh yeah lost boys
stand by me
the usual suspects


----------



## Chilly

*hey*

the crow.......wow i love it! so sad...made me cry......so did GWH lol


----------



## Arwen

it made me cry too..... whats GWH stand for?


----------



## Chilly

*.*

sorru its good will hunting


----------



## Arwen

ohhhh ok


----------



## Legolas

My fave movie is Lord of the Rings. All of 'em. Even tho i have not seen em!

(duh)


----------



## Chilly

father of the bride!


----------



## Marty's Mine

ooooh i love Father of the Bride, but iu didntlie the 2nd 1 that much!!


----------



## Chilly

*lol*

never seen the 2nd one! 

and digging to china?


----------



## Marty's Mine

digging to china??

another fav of mine is "Maverick!" dont ask me y but ive always loved that film


----------



## Chilly

*hey*

maverick?? uve lost me!

i liked jeepers creepers


----------



## Marty's Mine

Maverick had mel gibson in it


i hated the end of jeepers creepers, i thought it woz a bit of a waste, they could have done something so much betta


----------



## Chilly

*lol*

i thouht it was gud coz the cliched ending (hero survives) was getting so old!


----------



## Arwen

was jeepers creeprs that horror movie that came out recently?


----------



## Marty's Mine

yeh i didnt think it was that good tho


----------



## Chilly

*lol*

ah well ! its our own opinions!


----------



## Marty's Mine

yup, and no-one can take that away from us!


----------



## Chilly

*hey*

wat di u think fo shawshank redemption and sleepers?


----------



## Annette

The Shawshank Redemption and Sleepers were both excellent films. I enjoyed watching both.


annette


----------



## mordy

> _Originally posted by Annette _
> *The Shawshank Redemption and Sleepers were both excellent films. I enjoyed watching both.
> 
> 
> annette  *



Yeah Tim robbins was good in the Shawshank Redemption


----------



## pamie

Yeah Shawshank Redemption is one of my fave films of all time...I have watched it sooo many times...


----------



## Chilly

*lol*

i onkyl saw it 4 the 1st time a couple of months ago so coz i didnt know if i  was gud or bad i didnt record it.


----------



## Sinistra

my current fave is LOTR


----------



## mordy

Has anyone ever seen that classic Movie With Sally Field and Burt Reynoulds in it called Smokey and the Bandit ? , i loved to watch that movie all the time on video and they just released it here in Australia on DVD so i managed to get it on Special for $20


----------



## Annette

That was quite a good film Mordy, haven't seen it in a while mind you? Does make you laugh.  


annette :d


----------



## mordy

Yeah i loved it , and you can get it on DVD if your interested


----------



## Diamond9697

Shawshank Redemption and the original Highlander movie are my faves oh yeah and I like Apollo 13 too


----------



## Chilly

*hey*

appollo is way cool!

i also love te bill and ted movies! keanu lux so funny with his hair all messed up!


----------



## Marty's Mine

oooh i hated apollo 13 :evil: :evil:


----------



## nicscifi

Okay...has anyone here seen The Shining?  Man, that got me scared out of my wits 
That was my fav horror film

Also loved Star Wars (origional ones, the phantom menace wasn't nearly as good, but did enjoy it, the next ones comming out very soon, saw it advertised on the big screen a couple of days ago, so it can't be far away)?

Matrix
Arnold Schwarzenegger Films: Terminator etc!!!!:rolly2:  *drewl* :rolly2: 
The Final Countdown...anyone seen this???:alienooh:


----------



## Chilly

*lol*

i hink i seen that one.............

did any1 like casper? the one with bil pullman in it?


----------



## 2muchtvs

musical :  chitty chitty bang bang & willy wonka

drama:  dead poets society & empire of the sun

strange but i liked it :  seven & moulin rouge (sp?)

sci fi :  excalibur & stargate ( of course)

chick flicks:  anything with meg ryan & tom hanks

comedy:  john cusak ( sp?) but especially better off dead and say  anything

adventure :  raiders of the lost ark

current movies that may become all time favs:  x-men, gladiator, and those mummy movies ( i know they are cheesy but sooo much fun), meet the parents


----------



## Chilly

*hey*

the mummy movies arent cheesy...........i luv  'em!


----------



## nicscifi

Everyone says those mummy movies are great, but i havn't seen tham yet...waaaa 

Independance Day was great as well, lost count of how many times ive seen it. est 15!


----------



## Marty's Mine

i love the mummy returns betta than the mummy. the first 1 woz a bit cheesy, but the second 1 wernt


----------



## mordy

heh i found both of them quite funny


----------



## imported_Aphrodite

..I adore the Mummy movies!! I have both videos and Brendan Fraser rocks!!


----------



## mordy

Do you have the Mummy Box Set on DVD ?


----------



## imported_Aphrodite

> _Originally posted by mordy _
> *Do you have the Mummy Box Set on DVD ? *


...nope...I don't have a DVD player yet..


----------



## Sinistra

i havent seen the mummy returns yet...and i think i fell asleep during the mummy...lol...


----------



## mordy

lol


----------



## imported_Aphrodite

> _Originally posted by Sinistra _
> *i havent seen the mummy returns yet...and i think i fell asleep during the mummy...lol... *


..Shame on you!!:laugh2: :laugh2:


----------



## Chilly

*lol*

shaaaaaaaaam on u.........lol

mumy rules! and not just coz brendan was in it!


----------



## Annette

Preferred the 2nd mummy film to the first. 

Can only sit thru abit of The Shining cos its tooooooo scary.

Apollo 13 is a classic movie.

Casper is pretty good too. I like Christina Ricci.


annette


----------



## Chilly

*hey*

havnt seen the shining.........


----------



## 2muchtvs

i meant the mummymovies were cheesy in a good way - you know as in

ahhhh.. the power of cheese



:freak4:


----------



## imported_Sandman

*favorites        whoo-hoo!*

The Usual Suspects
The Fugitive
Ghostbusters (I & II)
Ransom
Jurassic Park
Mixed Nuts
Reservoir Dogs
Drop Dead Gorgeous
and
Strange Brew

Okay so I can't narrow it down. Oh well


----------



## Marty's Mine

The Usual Suspects, The Fugitive, Ghostbusters are great films!! i love them all!! D


----------



## mordy

Yep there all good


----------



## Arwen

whats strange brew about?


----------



## Sinistra

Waht *is* it anyway? i never heard of it before.


----------



## Annette

Tis a film starring Rick Moranis. 

http://us.imdb.com/Title?0086373

annette


----------



## Sinistra

oooooooh thnakies


----------



## Chilly

*lol*

wow thats news to my ears.....lol


----------



## imported_Sandman

Strange Brew is a hilarious movie. It's kinda old (early '80's) and definitely cheesy. If you're in the mood for a good silly laugh you should rent it.


----------



## Sinistra

Has anyone else seen 51st State with RObert Carlyle and Samuel L. Jackson? It Rocks!


----------



## Annette

Hi sin, I haven't seen that movie. Its on at the cinema isn't it? I do like Robert Carlyle. Saw him in 'The Full Monty' and 'The World Is Not Enough'. 

Wasn't sure if it would be a good film to see. If I get round to the flicks at some point may go and see it. 


annette


----------



## Chilly

*hey*

if u want cheesy or tongue in cheek nothing and i mean nothing beats Tremors!!!!!! lol

anyone seen it? it is sooooooooo funny!


----------



## Sinistra

funny? more like funny weird than funny ha-ha! 


Sure, 51st State is brilliant! There's only onr thing I didint particularly like about it, and that's the fact that it seems to be promoting drugs. If i said anymore, it would spoil it if you definitely going to go see it, so I'll shut up now


----------



## Chilly

*lol*

yeh def freaky-funny!

has anyone seen...........................sleepers? so sad...............


----------



## mordy

yeah Sleepers is a bit of a sad movie


----------



## Sinistra

I still havent seen it, altho wikiwberry said she would lend it to me or something...


----------



## Jessa

hmm fav film....thats not difficult 

 :LOTR
 :the mummy returns
 :shrek
 :Star wars sega
 :The cidar house rules


----------



## Sinistra

hmmm...lotr....not too difficult to guess that would have been your number one!


----------



## Chilly

*lol*

yeh..........lol

jessa u obsessed freak! lol


----------



## mordy

lol


----------



## Chilly

*well*

she is!
everytime isee her on msn shes going on bout lotr! but then again im always going on about vin diesel's films so.............we're equal! lol


----------



## Arwen

lol


----------



## Marty's Mine

_*Guess wot peops?? im back!! and im LARGE and in CHARGE!!!*_ hehe j/k


----------



## mordy

:blush: :blush: :blush:


----------



## Sinistra

well, everyone has their obssessons, yours just happens to be vin diesel, chilly!


----------



## Chilly

*ah*

not just vin................ben too..........


----------



## msr709

Back to the original question:  
Tokyogirl, I named my daughter after one of my favorite movies, Sabrina, the original with Audrey Hepburn.  But I have a lot of favorites, Bambi, Mary Poppins, Matrix, Star Trek IV, the Voyage Home, Them!, Mighty Joe Young (new and old versions), An Affair to Remember (classic Cary Grant), Star Wars (1st movie my fav, others are good also), I Come in Peace, RoboCop 1, 2 & 3, all Lethal Weapon movies, to name a few!


----------



## msr709

Got to go home now, see you guys tomorrow.  (Guys, non-gender meaning so no offense.)


----------



## Arwen

well my all time favorite movie is The Crow, I also am engrossed into Lord of the Rings (as you can tell ) but I also like Hackers, Mr Bean, Spaceballs and Miss Congeniality and an old Cary Grant classic, Arsenic and old Lace.


----------



## imported_Sandman

Arsenic and Old Lace is sooo good. And it's even better live. I don't think I'd ever get tired of watching that play/movie.
I definitely need to go back and add that to my list of favs. Thanks for reminding me, Arwen.


----------



## nicscifi

I remember watching that movie, even though i ve only seen it once...i studied it in school...waz v funny :rolly2:


----------



## Arwen

your welcome sandman and yes im all into Cary Grant movies and by far I found that the funniest!!!


----------



## Chilly

*,*

yeh the crow is one gud m,movie
did anyone like phantoms? it had ben affelck in it.


----------



## dmalfoy

I (Sinistra) have never seen Phantoms...dunno abot dmalfoy though...I'll have to ask her when she's finished whatever she's doing and wants her name back

sSin (not dmalfoy, long story)


----------



## tokyogirl

> _Originally posted by msr709 _
> *Back to the original question:
> Tokyogirl, I named my daughter after one of my favorite movies, Sabrina, the original with Audrey Hepburn.   *



I absolutely love that name.   The first time I heard that name was watching that movie.  And I like both versions of the movie, and love Audrey Hepburn.  you rock!


----------



## reptile

my fav film has to be tomb raider,x mne and all the bonds


----------



## msr709

I should also add Xmen, I sure hope they'll be doing a sequel, can't get enough of Patrick Stewart!  Engage! (as I do the Picard maneuver! LOL!) :rolly2:  :rolly2: :laugh2: :crazy:


----------



## reptile

they are and there bringing gambit and nightcrawler into it


----------



## msr709

I LOVE Nightcrawler, when is this supposed to come out?  How did you find this out?  Is there an Xmen forum here?


----------



## Annette

There isn't a forum but there is a film thread for X-Men.


http://www.ascifi.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?forumid=35


annette


----------



## msr709

Thanks Annette, I went in and posted twice, you can really get into this!


----------



## Chilly

*lol*

did anyone see evil dead? theat was hilarious! but cool in a cheeys sort of way!


----------



## Sinistra

Never heard of it, what's it about? Me, dmalfoy, and wikiberry are going to see Evoulution tonight at the Student Cinema or whatever they call it round here...


----------



## Chilly

*hey*

evolution huh?
cool

i advise anyone reading this to watch Phantoms. it was so cool!


----------



## nicscifi

it is a kids movie, but a lot of adults enjoyed it as well
one more thing, from some people i know, they say it isn't as funny as it first appears...


----------



## tokyogirl

which one? evolution?


----------



## Sinistra

or phantoms?


----------



## mordy

anyone like that movie called Road trip? it's got the same guy from evolotion and he's also in both American Pie Movies , it was a awesome movie thats why i got it on dvd


----------



## Sinistra

Ohh...you mean Sean William Scott. Wasn't he in 'Dude, Where's my Car' as well?


----------



## Chilly

*lol*

dat was soooooooooooooooooooo funny!


----------



## mordy

yeah thats the guy , he's been in alot of funny movies latley


----------



## dankwellthethir

My favorites include the Godfather Series, Apocalypse Now and a series of 80's camp along the lines of the Ice Pirates, The Last Starfighter and Mad Max.  Awesome 20th anniversary dvd just cane out for Mad Max, would love to see that for some of my other 80's faves.


----------



## sarahksg1

LORD OF THE RINGS!!!!!!!







hehehe, filmed right here in nz!!!


----------



## Jessa

> _Originally posted by Sinistra _
> *hmmm...lotr....not too difficult to guess that would have been your number one! *



  that obvious huh?  i can't help being obsessed! it's not my fault! i blame it on my mother! that always works


----------



## Sinistra




----------



## Jessa

> _Originally posted by Sinistra _
> * *



  don't laugh...........i is very upset at the moment :crying:


----------



## Chilly

lotr was.............


----------



## Jessa

> _Originally posted by Chilly _
> *lotr was............. *



  amazingly good so u better be quiet................u know how protective i am of my clones and their film!


----------



## Chilly

*lol*

ok.......shhhhhhhh


----------



## tokyogirl

oh my gosh, i just saw the count of monte cristo last night and that movie is AMAZING!  gun fights, knife fights, sword fights, love, betrayal, revenge, religion, loyalty, family, passion, suspense.... this movie has it all.  you should all go see it if you can.


----------



## Chilly

*lol*

i didnt really get that...........lol
but it looked gud!


----------



## Chilly

*hey*

has anyone seen footloose? or saving private ryan?


----------



## star diva

footloose was one of the boringest movie ever if such a word exists
i like forrest gump:blush: 
"hi i'm forrest...forrest gump"
"life is like a box of chocolates"
and my favourite
"run forrest run!"


----------



## msr709

I liked Footloose and saw Saving Private Ryan, which I found to be very good but not a movie I would see twice, too raw for me.  Footloose is a favorite in my house, we like most movies that have to do with music!:rolly2:


----------



## Annette

Footloose is an excellent film. Forrest Gump is really good too.


annette


----------



## Diamond9697

Footloose is one of those movies I have to be in the mood to watch.  I liked Saving Private Ryan though...it was a stop and make you think movie.


----------



## msr709

I forgot to mention that, I also enjoyed Forest Gump! I love movies!!


----------



## Arwen

hehehehe I loved the guy who always talked about shrimp.... id like to meet a guy like him one day except we would have to talk about... potatoes.... 

anyways... did anyone here like X-men??? I thought it was really good....


----------



## Chilly

*hey*

i havent seen xmen but ts meant to be gud right?

yeh SPR was sad...........i lost interest after....."the dreaded scene"..........(vin diesels chaarcter died) :crying: :crying: 
how cud spielberg kill him off?


----------



## Annette

X-Men is a pretty good film with amazing special effects.


annette


----------



## msr709

I LOVED X-Men having read all the comics years ago, I was  really waiting anxiously for the film and I was pleasantly rewarded.  I hope they do make an X-Men 2, I hope it would deal more with Wolverine, my favorite character!!


----------



## Chilly

*hey*

just thought id tell u xmen 2 is getting made!


----------



## tokyogirl

it's in the works right now.  they would have been finished and released it sooner but Ian McKellen had scheduling conflicts because of lord of the rings.  they put it off to wait for him


----------



## Arwen

sweet!!! I'm really hoping they'll add stuff about Phoenix in there..... by far I loved her and Rogue the most!!! And a FYI, in the first movie, they actually show who is playing Jubilee!!


----------



## tokyogirl

cool!  i love jubilee!


----------



## JACKER

I just want to read people's minds.  Xmen was ok though.


----------



## msr709

Since you all know this stuff, where can I get some info on this new Xmen movie?


----------



## Brit Chick

> _Originally posted by nicscifi _
> *The Final Countdown...anyone seen this???:alienooh: *




If you mean the film with Martin Sheen about the ship that goes back in time and tries to stop the Japs bombing Pearl Harbour ?  then yes I have seen it - many times.  Its years old and I must have taped it off the TV back in the 80s.   It was shown on ITV over xmas and I was so glad to get to tape it again (the other tape was well knackered and didn't work)

What about Fargo 
I love that film - yeah its weird but soooo good !


----------



## Chilly

*hey*

u can hcek out studff here about xmen 2

http://us.imdb.com/Title?0290334


----------



## tokyogirl

http://www.x-men-the-movie.com/xmen-dvd/flash/frames-xmen.html 

if you go here they have a pop up that tells you info about the next movie.  they have a small press release you can look at.  they are slated to begin filming in may.


----------



## Jessa

x-men was good.........i was watching sleepy hollow the other day, that film is cool!....although no where near LOTR TFOTR


----------



## msr709

Thanks Chilly and Tokyogirl!!


----------



## Chilly

no biggie!!!!!!

were here to help! hey tokygirl? i get the feeling that we're the 2 big movie shots around here? lol


----------



## Annette

X-men 2 sounds pretty good from the description.

Chilly - I am good at posting links too u know. :crying:


annette


----------



## tokyogirl

> _Originally posted by Chilly _
> *no biggie!!!!!!
> 
> were here to help! hey tokygirl? i get the feeling that we're the 2 big movie shots around here? lol *



i'm begining to think so too!   we RULE!!!!!!


don't worry annette, we all love you too!


----------



## imported_Sandman

I keep thinking of more movies to add to my list.

'Victor/Victoria' with Robert Preston, Julie Andrews, and James Garner, is one of my favs, too, only I usually forget about it when it comes to lists and such.


----------



## Arwen

I'm starting to become a huge Cary Grant fan..... one of my faves are Arsenic and Old Lace and An Affair to Remember


----------



## imported_Sandman

oh those are both so good


----------



## Arwen

Yes.... I thought Cary Grant was such a great actor.... so what are some of your faves?


----------



## imported_Sandman

> _Originally posted by Arwen _
> *.... so what are some of your faves? *



Well being that i'm rather forgetful (and too lazy to go back and look at what I previously posted) I might forget a few, but basically my favs are: The Usual Suspects, The Road Warrior, The Fugitive, U.S. Marshals, Ghostbusters 1 & 2, Jurassic park, Mixed Nuts, Reservoir Dogs, Arsenic and Old Lace, Galaxy Quest, Strange Brew, Drop Dead Gorgeous, Happy Texas, Tarzan (the Disney cartoon) and of course Victor/Victoria. Phew! 

Thing is, I just know I forgot something


----------



## Chilly

*hey*

yeh we lov u annette!!!!!
hey i saw bean again. made me laugh till i cried!


----------



## Jedispara

just a bit of a list there Sandman!


----------



## Legolas

My fave all time is LOTR (duh) closel followed by the Matrix, I liked Dragonheart but not as much as Moulin Rouge.

Has anyone seen the English fim called Little Voice with Ewan McGregor in it? I love that film!


----------



## Jedispara

good list there.... hmm my favorites...

LOTR, MIB, Close encounters, Toy Story, The Net, Conspericy Theory, Gladiator, A Beautiful Mind, Dante's Peak, The China Syndrome, The Pink Pather's.... have to take a look at what other movies i have... will post more in the future!


----------



## Legolas

A beautiful Mind isn't out here yet whats it about?
:flash:


----------



## Jedispara

its the one about a pcsophrenic that has the ability to crack the hardest codes created by the CIA... and he has to save himself when he finds something out...


----------



## Legolas

intersting...
:flash:


----------



## sonnygirl

Hi all!  This is my 1st post, so I thought this would be a good place to start.

My favorite movie is Star Wars, after that it's Predator, and after that it's anything with Tony Hopkins!  It's hard to pick just a few--so many good ones have been mentioned......


----------



## Jedispara

ya there are a lot out there... i know someone that has seen over 5000 movies....


----------



## Chilly

predator is one gud movie
i have it on veido!
i liked picth black! and no its not just coz vin was in it! pfffffft


----------



## msr709

Come on Chilly, fess up,  Vin was the ONLY good thing about Pitch Black, mind you I watched it 3 times! but only because of Vin!! LOL:rolly2:


----------



## msr709

Even though . . . I have to confess that the premise of the movie was very scary, it just wasn't carried out very well (by all EXCEPT Vin, of course! LOL).  No seriously, did anyone else think that the story was good but it lost something in the interpretation by the actors??  And I really mean that I enjoyed Vin's acting in this movie, it was the first movie I had seen him in, and besides just being soooooo Cute, I liked the way he did his character and I couldn't say that for any of the other actors. . .just MHO.


----------



## Jedispara

never saw it, would you recomend it??


----------



## Chilly

*lol*

we wiud 100% recommend it!
even if u dont like vin the mvie is excellent! its so cool and it keeps u on ur toes ALL the way thru..........(altho for msr and me i think thats coz vin was in almost ever yscene...........)lol


----------



## msr709

I've got to agree with Chilly!


----------



## Chilly

*lol*

heheh
this is a VERY improtant message!

everyone goto ur cinema and watch vin diesels new movie XXX when it gets released! he HAS to get to number 1!!!!!! everyone goto ur cinema and watch vin diesels new movie XXX when it gets released! he HAS to get to number 1!!!!!!


----------



## msr709

You KNOW I'll be THERE!!!


----------



## Chilly

*lol*

heheheh
but if only u and i went he woudlnt get to the number 1 spot now wud he? lol
bt im guessing we'll be tehre tyhe day BEFORE its on........


----------



## msr709

Well I know of at least 8 more people that want to see his next film!!  LOL!  but I'm betting we WON'T be the only ones there, his last movie, Fast and Furious was a HUGE success in PA.


----------



## Chilly

*hehe*

ure not gona belive this but i sTOLL havent seen tftf......
im so upset......


----------



## msr709

Shame on YOU Chilly, you really haven't seen it yet???  You don't know what you are missing, he's just WONDERFUL in it.  Its out on video so GO GET IT! (It looks better on DVD).


----------



## Chilly

*lol*

my britehr said hed get it for me............his friend has it,.........ill wait.......lol
i keep having flashbakcs of him dying n SPR!!! lol
oh ok maybe not but it was sda!


----------



## msr709

SPR?


----------



## Arwen

what movie is spr?


----------



## msr709

That's what I want to know. . .


----------



## Jedispara

spring???? i don't know


----------



## Chilly

*lol*

sorry for the abbreviation!
i meant saving private ryan!


----------



## Jedispara

ah.. thank you!


----------



## Arwen

oh.......


----------



## PrancingPony

sos if they've already bin mentioned but i love:

when harry met sally, what lies beneath, the matrix, the game, conspiracy theory and braveheart is pretty cool

i know its v.v.v.v.v. sad but i really like the sound of music.
recently watched stigmata and that was sooo cool


----------



## Legolas

whats Stigmata?
:flash:


----------



## Jedispara

i heard about it, what is it like?


----------



## Arwen

was that the movie banned from catholic churches or was that dogma?


----------



## Chilly

*hey*

wasnt a clockwork orange banned too?


----------



## PrancingPony

OK, it's about this girl in philidelpha, i think, and she doesn't believe in God but this thing, called stigmata starts to happen to her after her mother sends her one of those bead things with a cross on it which used to be this priests,priest Alemeida, who died. Then when she is in the bath its like she ' s attaced but there's nuthin there and u know Jesus was crucified- well she gets impaled through the wrists and its all like really fast and lots of different shots of her struggling and then it'll flash to another scene with someone getting nails hit into their wrists etc.
so she goes to hospital + cums out after they accuse her of tryin 2 commit suicide, then she has a hallucination of a woman dropping a baby in the road. Soon after that she is on the train and the flashy scene thing happens again but this time with her back sort of being whipped. NE way she finds out that stigmata only usually happens to extremely religeous ppl.

Is this boring?yes,ok. sos its v. cool watch it if u get the chance.


----------



## Legolas

That actually sounds pretty cool I'll have to watch that sometime
:flash:


----------



## Chilly

*yeh*

it sounds kewl
mite get it!


----------



## PrancingPony

Me + big sis got mum moulin rouge on DVD 4 mothers day-Cant wait to watch it-LURVE that film!:rolly2:


----------



## Chilly

*hey*

hs anyone seen 6th sesne?


----------



## Annette

Yep, have seen 6th sense couple of times. Its brilliant. Bruce Willis plays a good part and so does the little boy. Name escapes me at the mo. Very good film with a twist.


annette


----------



## Arwen

i believ his name was haley joel osmond or something like that


----------



## Annette

Thanks Arwen. I do believe thats right. 


annette


----------



## Jedispara

6th sence was a good movie.... i liked how they gave hints with out giving them away....


----------



## Chilly

*hey*

i know wat u mean. at the end i was like "huh?no way!"lol


----------



## sonnygirl

6th sense was very good!  Did anyone see the thing on HBO(I think) about the clues they put in?  It was interesting.  I saw a lot of them, but didn't know the significance of them (the use of the color red, Bruce always wore the same shirt, etc.)   
For the person that thought it was "sad" to like the Sound of Music, I like it too, as well as the King and I, My Fair Lady, and Disney cartoons:rolly2:.  Granted, I don't watch them a lot, but I love them!

I also thought Enemy of the State was good.


----------



## Chilly

*hey*

i stupidly missed enemy of the state when it came on but i heard its VERY good!


----------



## sonnygirl

Oh you should most definitely see it!  It's one of those movies that makes you think.  And it's scary because that kind of technology exists, and it make you wonder if it's really being used that way.  It's a must-see!


----------



## Chilly

*hey*

i will do!
tell me wat its abut?


----------



## Annette

Found this for you Chilly. 

http://us.imdb.com/Title?0120660


annette


----------



## sonnygirl

It's about a guy(Will Smith) that is given a videotape that shows a murder in the background.  But he doesn't know he has it.  The people involved take away his identity(like in The Net) and cancel his charge cards, etc.  The people are able to trace his movements because all the security cameras, etc EVERYWHERE are linked together.  He gets help from another guy(Gene Hackman) who knows how the "system" works (he's big on conspiracy theories lol).  It's a pretty cool movie--almost like a "Big Brother" kind of thing.  Spooky.


----------



## Chilly

*hey*

thanks! BOTH of u! 

man it seems like i must watch it! i cant rememerbv wat i was wacthing when it came on tv.........lol


----------



## PrancingPony

hey-if u liked ENEMY OF THE STATE u would most probably like THE GAME and CONSPIRACY THEORY 2 vvv good films that make u think...on the up side Conspiracy theory has Patrik Stewart & Mel GIbson in!!!+ Julia Roberts who is a good acctress!!!


----------



## Chilly

*hey*

cool
2 more movies tochek out when ive seen EOTS!


----------



## sonnygirl

OMG, I loved The Game!  It really kept me on my toes!


----------



## tokyogirl

i love conspiracy theory!  i watch it all the time!


----------



## PrancingPony

I KNOW!!! It has THE COOLEST song!!!
*breaks in2 song*#I need you baby + if its quite allright I need u baby 2 warm the lonely nights....#


----------



## Jedispara

all of those are good movies...


----------



## Legolas

I watched the Faculty tho other day with yummy Elijah Wood nad Josh Hertnett in it...the storyline is so cheesy its actually quite good lol!
:flash:


----------



## Jedispara

lol....


----------



## Chilly

*lol*

hehhe josh is weird....lol altho i do seem to have a werd obsession with his little spot thngy on his neck........


----------



## Jedispara

i just saw the movie "A beautiful Mind" it was so good!!!! anyone else seen it, and complaints???


----------



## PrancingPony

ooooooohhhhhhh-im jealous i would love 2 c that film has some good actors in it Plummer+Crowe
kewl


----------



## Jedispara

its so good, i think because of how it makes you think of what is real and what is not.


----------



## PrancingPony

yeah films like that are kewl....erm im tryin 2 think of a good example...oh, like Vanilla Sky!


----------



## Legolas

I have to get some more money b4 I can see it, and find someone to go with
:flash:


----------



## Jedispara

hmmm, to things to over come...


----------



## Legolas

WEll i get paid next saturday so thats one covered...now if only i had a nice Canadian with me...hm...
:flash:


----------



## PrancingPony

Has_ne1_ seen *The Princess Bride* ?????It's the coolest film


----------



## Chilly

i hav
it was sweet!


----------



## PrancingPony

I loved it- it 's so funny- i hardly recognized Billy Crystal tho!


----------



## spookypumpkin

i've just rediscovered _evolution_ 
anyone else like that?


----------



## Jedispara

never saw it, what is it like?


----------



## PrancingPony

I loved it- funny and had David Duchovneys bum *drool*

Not bad at all....


----------



## Legolas

PP I *just * had my lunch eeeh!

My fave films...

1) Lord of the Rings (big surprise)
2) Moulin Rouge (with yummy Ewan)
3) The Matrix (cos its just so cool!)
4) The Land before time (littlefoot rules!)
5) Deep Impact (elijah!!!!)
:flash:


----------



## sweetbabe

my fave are
10 things i hate about you
cruel intentions
matrix
oceans 11

think thats all.... 
:rolly2:


----------



## Phlub

My 10 favorite movies in order.....

1: Predator
2: Terminator 2: Judgment Day
3: The Terminator
4: The Matrix
5: True Lies
6: Alien
7: Predator 2
8: Aliens
9: Star Wars Episode 6: The return of the Jedi
10: Gladiator

But Predator is by my favorite movie!


----------



## PrancingPony

I don't have fav. films I LOVE loads of 'em but i absolutely ADORE:

When Harry met Sally
Labyrinth
Deep Blue Sea and Jaws
All the Star Wars Films
Air Force 1....that and basically ne film with Harrison Ford in it!!!! 
Moulin Rouge
THE LAND BEFORE TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
The fellowship of the ring
Ghost
My Best Friends Wedding
Terminator 2 
The Matrix

...........I'll stop there!!!Oh yeah and Groundhog day!


----------



## sweetbabe

oo i love air force one 2..its such a cool film


----------



## Legolas

I've never seen Terminator 2 or (prepare for the shock) Star wars eps 4, 5 and 6 I MUST watch them but i dunno anyone who's got them on vid
:flash:


----------



## PrancingPony

awwww poor leggy lulu....


----------



## imported_Data

My favorite movies, not in ay particular order are; The Matrix, Fight Club, The Sixth Sense, Shrek, Any Star Trek movie, The Fellowship of the Ring, The Princess Bride, Robin Hood Men in Tights and Contact. Contact is the one movie I have ever seen which is actually better than the book.


----------



## Annette

Contact wasn't too bad from what I can remember. Didn't Jodie Foster get a rough ride in it?


annette


----------



## PrancingPony

D'oh!!!

Cannot BELIEVE i left out,like, one of the coolest films ever!!!!:

THE PRINCESS BRIDE!!!!!!!


----------



## DCBastien

OH tell me about it! Great film! Me laughed all the way through!


----------



## Legolas

not seen it...what is it with me and *not * seeing the cool films?
:flash:


----------



## Annette

Nor me Legolas, I haven't seen it either. 


annette


----------



## Legolas

oh yay! I'm not the only one
:flash:


----------



## Annette

Just for you Leggy.


http://us.imdb.com/Title?0093779



annette


----------



## imported_Data

You really ought to see it, it's quite funny!


----------



## Annette

I might do that one of these days.


annette


----------



## PrancingPony

KEWL! I didn't know Rob Reiner did the princess bride!!!!He did when harry met sally!!!!!!! how awesom! hohum-u learn summink new everyday,eh?!-:rolly2:


----------



## imported_Data

Wasn't he in Robin Hood Men in Tights too?


----------



## sonnygirl

O my gosh!!  How could I have forgotten The Princess Bride, or Labrynth??  I LOOOOve those two movies.  My only prob w/tpb is that Cary Elwes looks exactly like my first boyfriend, and who needs bad memories? lol!


----------



## Hermione

My favorite film has got to be,101 DALMATIONS. I also like princess diaries.


----------



## Annette

101 Dalamtions is a classic film. Both the cartoon one and the 'people' version of it.


annette


----------



## Legolas

oh god I had to sit thru Barbie and the Nutcracker y/day...ouch...
:flash:


----------



## Hermione

If I had to watch Barbie and the Nutcracker I would scream.


----------



## Annette

Me too, yikes!!!!!!!!!! Barbie!!!!!!!!!! 


annette


----------



## Legolas

but there is a cute lil dancing fairy...

Has anyone seen Hook? I love that film! it was on just now, I can't believe I forgot about it!
:flash:


----------



## Annette

The one with Robin Williams and Dustin Hoffman?

I enjoyed seeing the two stars in completely different roles. Always makes me laugh when I watch it. Bob Hoskins is good too.


annette


----------



## Legolas

ya thats the 1...Robin Williams is always playing the big kid in films...Hook, Jack, Flubber...hm...he was the voice of the Genie in Aladin too right? (luv that film)
:flash:


----------



## Annette

He was yes. Not seen that yet. Am a bit slow with getting round to seeing some films.


annette


----------



## Legolas

Just 4 fun I rented Dragonheart 2 ( I LOVE Dragonheart its the best!) its got that guy from Malcome in the Middle in it...made me laugh cos it was kinda tacky...will rent something worthwile next time...Bless the Child - anyone seen that?
:flash:


----------



## imported_Data

The first Dragonheart was excellent, but the second was awful! The sequals tend to go downhill it seems.


----------



## msr709

I loved the original Dragonheart and hated the sequel.  Legolas, I saw Bless the Child, didn't care for it, its no Omen!  Loved Hook, almost anything with Robin Williams makes me laugh.


----------



## Legolas

s'ept Star wars and LOTR (even tho its not out but u know its gonna be good!)
:flash:


----------



## imported_Data

I love anything with Robin Williams. Good Morning, Vietnam was awesome!


----------



## DCBastien

Saw Hook today and loved it. Also saw Anastasia for first time and liked it
......Also Babe


----------



## imported_Data

Anastasia's wonderful!


----------



## PrancingPony

I saw pay it forward for the first time yesterday. That woz kewl-Kevin Spacy, Helen Hunt and the kid off of 6th sense were in it. Think it woz done by same guy that did American Beauty- but not sure will find out now and report back- laters!


----------



## Kitty

my favourite movie is either commando(arnie), terminator 2(arnie), or all the indiana jones films coz they are hilarious and they have harrison ford in them.


----------



## Annette

I love the Indiana Jones movies. Harrison Ford is an added bonus.


annette 

Kitty - I love your bagpuss avatar. Tis sweet.


----------



## PrancingPony

well said!
PS don't think that woz same person who did American beauty and pay it 4ward


----------



## Annette

This is info for American beauty.

http://us.imdb.com/Title?0169547

This is for Pay It Forward.

http://us.imdb.com/Title?0223897


annette


----------



## PrancingPony

guess i wozb wrong then, eh?

Oh 4 my b-day i got Labyrinth, What Lies Beneath and Sweet November on DVD-how groovy is that?!
:rain: :rolly2:


----------



## Legolas

still got no DVD player...oh well

Say Ali G indahouse today its SO funny...s'ept the part where i got my foot stuck in the seat that hurt wot a silly moo eh? But i was aughing my head off all the way thru it hehe!
:flash:


----------



## Hermione

I haven' t got a DVD player either!

Oh Yeah! 

I saw ice age a couple of days a go.It wasn't very good.


----------



## PrancingPony

*Cool*

I wanna C ice age it looks cool (li'l pantz joke there!)

don't worry leggy i also got my foot stuk last time i went 2 the cinema between 2 chairs in front!!!it's quite worrying really when the credits come up and ur foot's still stuk ther!!!


----------



## sonnygirl

Anyone seen "Dance of the Damned"?  It's a vampire movie--low-budget but good story.  A bit, umm, "adult-oriented", though.


----------



## Annette

Do you mean 'Queen of the Damned'?


annette


----------



## *~stormy~*

yeah its "queen of the dammed" it look quite good. Aaliyah's in it. (i think)


----------



## sonnygirl

No, it's a different movie.  It's about a stripper who's depressed and is contemplating suicide that meets a vampire who will take her life (painlessly) in exchange for her telling him about  life during the day.  He only feeds when he's about to die and only takes people who want to die, anyway.  Like I said--it's low budget, but a really good story.

I'm going to rent Queen of the Damned when it comes out--I'm hoping they did as good a job as they did with "Interview".


----------



## Chilly

*hey*

who was in dragonheart? i was reading thru posts . i mean i watch malcom in the middle. it is soooooooooo funny! lol

havent heard of dance with the dmned. 

i saw bill and ted for the millionth time! keanu is so great in that!


----------



## Annette

is this the 'dragon heart' you want to know about Chilly?

http://us.imdb.com/Title?0116136


annette


----------



## Chilly

*lol*

thanks annette!
i just wanted to find out who that guy was!


----------



## DCBastien

Ice Age was OK.
Oh I LOVE the Indiana Jones films! When Sean Connery was in too... WHOOPEIE!


----------



## Chilly

*hey*

i might go watch.....indy jones again.....i have one on tape.......lol

oh and its francis from malcom in the middle whos in dragonheart


----------



## slayerette

LOVE,LOVE,LOVE= SHREK(just named my alien that)
however,my fav. grown up movie would have to be RED DAWN
probably not to many people have heard of it.
1 of  my fav. actors Patrick Swayze, is in it
& it's incredibly touching, it's about a bunch of high school kids
& what they do when world war 3 starts...
Also like THE STAND, it's a mini seres but you can rent it as a movie. even if the book was way better...


----------



## Chilly

*lol*

"grown up movie"? lol
sorry its not funny...im just weird...


----------



## slayerette

it's a very,very serious movie w/ lot's of what if's. rent it.
I am also very weird,can't you tell


----------



## Sinistra

hmmmm i bought miss congeniality the other day....it's pretty cool. way better than forces of nature


----------



## Chilly

*lol*

hey ure no weird!!!!!!

i love that part in congeniality where she falls!


----------



## PrancingPony

hired 3 vids other day recommend 28 days + the mexican...hollo man was jst weird-but still pretty good!


----------



## Annette

Hollow Man is a pretty good film. I liked it, Kevin Bacon was very good in it.


annette


----------



## Sinistra

28 days was great! For some reason I like stories like that. Hey has anyone seen awakening (I think that's what it's called)

Hollow man? BLEAH lol


----------



## Chilly

em and annette had this whol talk abou hollow man over in films. i think we agredd hat we likd it


----------



## Annette

Yes we did Chilly.


annette


----------



## Chilly

*lol*

 

ok wat about.....forrest gump? it was so sweet. made me cry!


----------



## imported_Data

Forrest Gump is hilarious! I love the explanations for the smiley face and the people involved in Watergate being caught!


----------



## carkedit

Toy Story..both of them..are great, so was Shrek. Ice Age not that good eh? I wanted to see that buthave been told it doesn't have the adult humour in it, its definitely aimed at the kids..might just wait and rent it.

Sixth Sense is a great movie. Think Witness and Roxanne are still my two all time favs though.

Carkedit :dead:


----------



## Chilly

*hey*

6th sense was incredibly good
i loved the twist at the end


----------



## Annette

Forrest Gump is a classic film. Have got it on video.

Bought The Sixth Sense on DVD cos its sooooooooooo cool.


annette


----------



## PrancingPony

ROXANNE is sooooo funny i love when he's listing all the other smarmy comments the guy could've used about his nose
 summink like:

 "Laugh and the world laughs with you, sneeze and it's goodbye seattle! " and " Your nose was on time but YOU were 5minutes late!!!"

luv it- oooh 1 of my all time fav.'s is Dirty Rotten Scoundrals.

didn't like witness so much other than the fact it had Harry in it THAT was good enough for me!!!


----------



## Chilly

whos harry?


----------



## PrancingPony

here u go:


----------



## lisasg1

He is one of my fave actors! I didn't particularly love him in Witness though. 

 but my fave movies are probably Silence of the Lambs,  Star Wars( all of em! ) and hmmmm, any of the Indiana Jones ones!


----------



## carkedit

Harry seems to be a fav actor in a lot of these movies...ah, the man's a legend  

I think that was the funniest bit in the Roxanne movie, the list of  comments...

your name wouldn't be 'dick' would it    

Carkedit :dead:


----------



## Highlander II

> _Originally posted by ewlyn _
> *Unless I'm mistaken, US ratings go like this...
> 
> 
> NC-17 - You must be 17 or old.  If you're under 17 you can't get in, even with a parent.
> 
> And then there is X... but I think we all know what an X movie is. *g*
> 
> So, the only real difference between R and NC-17 is that someone under 17 can get into an R rated movie if they have a parent or guardian with them, but they can't get into an NC-17 film regardless.  (Or, that's how it's supposed to work anyway.)
> *




okay - you've almost got it --- 

IIRC - the NC-17 rating replaced the 'X' rating (tho "X" rated material still exists, but it means something a bit different than the NC-17 that we all know now)

MPAA structured this weird rating system - 

thing is - i can still remember when it was just -> G, PG, R, and X (i guess, they didn't really do adverts for "X" rated material on tv) -- and i remember when *The Goonies* came out there wasn't really a rating that fit the movie - b/c the language was a bit more harsh than what was generally allowed in PG movies, but it wasn't violently or sexually strong enough for an R rating, so they stuck a PG on it --- (it really should be PG-13, but that didn't exist then) -- 

anyway -- now i'm rambling --- back to the topic.........


----------



## Chilly

oh u mean harrison ford! i know who that is!


----------



## Annette

Harrison Ford is a great actor, prefer him now than I did in the Star Wars films.


annette


----------



## Chilly

hes one of the few ppl (in my opinion) that has become more popular later in life


----------



## lisasg1

I totally agree. 

Did you see many of his more recent films?

I love Air Force one!


----------



## Annette

Air Force One is a brilliant film. Have seen it a few times.


annette


----------



## Chilly

*hey*

i cant remmebr seeing it...but i prob have! lol


----------



## imported_Data

Air Force 1 was quite a good movie! And I'm not even a Harrison Ford fan!


----------



## lisasg1

Yeah, I really love that movie! 

What did you all think of  ' What Lies Beneath' ? :alienooh:


----------



## imported_Data

I haven't managed to see that yet. Isn't it about some possessed person, or ghosts?


----------



## Chilly

*lol*

they did a spoof of it in scary movie 2!


----------



## imported_Data

I didn't see either of those. I heard they were quite sick and twisted!


----------



## Annette

Only watched ten minutes of 'Scary movie' and thought it pants. :blah:

What Lies Beneath is a brilliant movie. Brilliant twist to the storyline at the end.

annette


----------



## PrancingPony

what lies beneath is a brilliant film SEE IT!!!

i looked in the S section in films and found Sphere...I LURVE that film but no 1 else seems 2 like it back me up here!!!


----------



## lisasg1

I also love the twist in What Lies Beneath! 
Really great!


----------



## Chilly

1) tell me the twist in wat lies beneath
2) who is in sphere? i think i hav seen it


----------



## imported_Data

PLease don't tell the twist! I don't want the movie to be ruined for me!


----------



## Chilly

oops sorry, i forgot.
but i still need to know
so if any of u can be botherd........send me a PM! lol


----------



## lisasg1

I'll pm ya the twist Chilly!


----------



## Neo

> _Originally posted by Chilly _
> *1) tell me the twist in wat lies beneath
> 2) who is in sphere? i think i hav seen it *



dustin hoffman...

Excellent movie


----------



## imported_Data

Thank you!


----------



## Chilly

*data*

is ok


----------



## Annette

Data - http://us.imdb.com/Title?0120184

This might help. 


annette


----------



## Chilly

yep it helped
i learnt that ui havent seen it...lol


----------



## sonnygirl

Mmmmmm...Harrison Ford:rolly2:.  I LOVE that man!!  He's been my favorite actor since I was about 7 years old--Han Solo was my first crush lol!

I like Sphere--I thought it was interesting.  And that's just what we as a human race would do, too--get an amazing gift like that and only see the "evil" side of it!  I almost didn't watch this movie, I don't particularly care for Dustin Hoffman.  But I liked Outbreak, and the hubby is a fan, so we rented it.


----------



## tokyogirl

i really liked sphere.  it didn't look all that interesting from the previews, but we rented it at a party and i liked it.


also, i just saw High Crimes this weekend.  it stars morgan freeman and ashley judd.  it was actually really good.  i liked it a lot more than i thought i would.  you all should go see it if you get a chance.


----------



## Chilly

morgan freeman is one quality actor,. lol

outbreak is way cool! it ia coming on again soon!cant wait!

i havet even heard of highc rime! lol


----------



## star diva

my favourite movie of all times is -yep uve guessed it chilly 'TITANIC':rolly2: :rolly2:


----------



## Bayleaf48

For me it's an extremely tough choice between 'Thunderbirds Are Go!', 'Thunderbird 6', 'The Lion King' & 'The Lion King 2: Simba's Pride'.

:rolly2: :rolly2: :rolly2: :rolly2:


----------



## Chilly

ok hit me if im rong but r u a thunderbirds fan? lol


----------



## lisasg1

Hey, What did you guys think of Double Jeopardy?

I thought it was great!


----------



## Annette

Thats the one with Tommy Lee Jones isn't it?????

Cool movie, so cool in fact we have on DVD. Hubby loves it. Liked the end of the film where she shoots her husband and the cops can't do anything about it.


annette


----------



## Technomage

Well, my favourite movies would be:

2001: A Space Odyssey - seen it over 30 times!  

Forbidden Planet - the best sci-fi movie there was, before 2001, that is.  

Star Wars I: - The first real fun sci-fi movie. 

Groundhog Day - A great idea, and still funny now. 

Those are the main ones I can think of right now.


----------



## lisasg1

Yeah, I love star wars!


----------



## Sinistra

Recently seen Miss Congeniality (vid)

Also K-pax and monsters inc

going to se roadkill tonight


----------



## Chilly

was it gud?


----------



## lisasg1

I'm gonna see that in a day or two, tell us if it's worth watchin or not!


----------



## Bayleaf48

Chilly, I'm mad about 'Thunderbirds' & have been since 1991 (the first time that I saw it on T.V, even though the show was showing for the second time!).

:rolly2: :rolly2: :rolly2:


----------



## Star'man'ac

*Favourie Films*

:alienooh: 

Well my favourite film is a rather obscure one called " Dark Star " but I like most Science Fiction, Action and Comedy films like the " Naked Gun " ones!   
Oh! And all the " Indiana Jones " films with Harrison Ford! 

Star'man'ac :smokin:


----------



## PrancingPony

yippee!other ppla aggreee @ brilliance os Sphere and i think outbreak is kewl 2- ne1 seen Random hearts(watchif u r a hF fan coz he is in it LOADS- who cares what the actual film is like!!!)
recently saw Amelie-that was SOOOO good give it like a MILLION out of ten was so good.
sorry im rambling but love talking films and haven't been on this site 4 ages!!! will come back l8er!!!


----------



## PrancingPony

*BTW....*

1 OF THE BEST SCARY FILMS IS COMING OUT 2 RENT 2MORROW;



  THE OTHERS 

sorry


----------



## Legolas

was it really that scary?
:flash:


----------



## PrancingPony

it wasn't SCARY, my big sis screamed hehehe, but it was v.v.v.v.vawesome!


----------



## lisasg1

Oh ! I really wanna see that!


----------



## Chilly

*hey*

i wanna see to.....

i saw the hitcher last nite!


----------



## PrancingPony

neva heard of it! was it good?


----------



## Sinistra

roadkill was cool....one of those films that's kinda scary when you see it, then you get home and think 'what?' lol#


Tonight: Bend it Like Beckham


Sin :rain:


----------



## reptile

my fav film would have to be stil amercian pie 2 a  a full out rageous  funny film and scorpion king a film packed with action and a little bit of comedy mixed


----------



## lisasg1

I've never seen that yet, I saw the first one though, it was pretty good


----------



## reptile

You should really get out and see it with a knights tale awesome film


----------



## Chilly

*meh*

to me roadkill looks like a "jeepers creepers" kidna thing but the killer is a guy rather than a monster.


----------



## tokyogirl

i saw the scorpion king this weekend!  kicked butt!  i love the rock!


----------



## themuMmy

i saw some1 post the mummy was their favorite...lol.i prefered the mummy returns over the mummy but thats ok.but besides the mummy's,the matrix and then the score is my fav movies.i watch lots of movies alot.going to see spiderman tomorrow...that movie looks so cool.then minority report comes out with a trailer for the matrix reloaded which is the matrix 2.and then star wars attack of the clones comes out the 16th so...its gonna be cool.good summer for movies!


----------



## Chilly

i wud never have guesse u liked mummy...... (jk) lol


----------



## Jessa

LOTR!!!!!!! LOTR RULZ!!!!!


----------



## lisasg1

Yeah LOTR does Rule!!!


----------



## PrancingPony

*LOL!*

yeah it does!!!


----------



## Chilly

calm down ppl!

if u like lotr so much chek out

http://communities.msn.co.uk/Jessisbubbleandsqueak


okkkkkkk?


----------



## themuMmy

umm,i just saw spiderman.don't get me wrong,i am a matrix fan.i love it,i can't wait for reloaded.but...i believe that spiderman was actualy better than the matrix.its todaly different than the matrix,but in a way they r like eachother.anyone see it yet?if not go see it!


----------



## reptile

where do u come from because in england it hasnt come out yet


----------



## Chilly

prob an american. no fiar...they always get movies before us....


----------



## RogueFaith

i got a couple of fav movies.....The Skulls and Miss Congeniality..


----------



## Arwen

oohhhh Miss Congeniality is so funny

Gracie: With all this foil in my head, I'm getting HBO


----------



## RogueFaith

haha yea every second of that movie is hilarious....i know like every line from that movie..


----------



## Jessa

ohh! thanxs for posting my site chilly!


----------



## themuMmy

america.america rocks!!!the rest of the world gets it in june 14th or sometime in june right?downloading it would be faster...lol


----------



## Chilly

its ok jessi!

hey i liked skulls.!


----------



## reptile

ive never got round to seeing that tell me about it


----------



## RogueFaith

another great movie is Final Fantasy The Spirits Within...any SciFi fan would love that movie it's fantastic...i happen to be watching it right now..


----------



## PrancingPony

WOW- i REALLY wanna see that it looks sooooooo kewl!!!


----------



## Chilly

*the skulls*

basically paul walker and josh jackson are members of an elite frat(is that wat u call it?) and josh finds out that tghere is s whole big cover up going on involvoing pauls dad who is also the leader of the skulls. blah blah blah...lol


----------



## tokyogirl

did you ever see The Firm?  the skulls is kind of like a teenage version of that.  i really love it.  i mean, not only is the story and everything great, but paul walker AND my baby Joshua Jackson!?!?!  i can die and go to heaven now!!!!!:naughty: 


and the reason the US gets all the movies first?.....we MAKE them.  i know you guys make them too, but lets face it, when it comes to blockbuster action movies the US pretty much has the corner on the market.  (unless you're into kung foo movies.....)


----------



## themuMmy

i will say this again...just because i want to... AMERICA ROCKS!!


----------



## Chilly

*heh*

meh pleh  meh
watabout when WE make movies? u guys still get them first! awt kinda of insane justice is taht? lol


----------



## Annette

Theres only been some cases where the US and the UK both release films at the same time.


annette


----------



## Chilly

*meh*

we shud get some.............
3 NIJAS KICK BACK RUUUUUUUULES!!!!!


----------



## tokyogirl

which one was that one?  like what happened in it?  i remember the first one is where they got kidnapped, and the 3rd on was the really really really dumb one with the hulk, but what happened in the second one?


----------



## Chilly

*hey*

2nd one was where they all ended up in japan. and they had to rescue their grandfather whod been kidnapped.
ROCKY RULES! lol

chek out the page i made at http://communities.msn.co.uk/spacemonkeyland
click on "this and that" and then click on "3ninjas kick back" lol
pwease come?


----------



## Bayleaf48

Has to be 'Lord Of The Rings' for me, have already pre-ordered my copy on D.V.D for when it comes out on the 6th August :rolly2:, plan to read the books as soon as I can get them.
 :blpaw:


----------



## Chilly

*heh*

the lotr phenomena is just waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay out there! lol


----------



## Star'man'ac

:alienooh: 

Well Bayleaf48, all I can say is if you watch the film before reading the books you will be ok!  Having read most of Tolkiens works many years ago and then seen the animated film, which was total rubbish by the way,  and then the new one, which was also rubbish, I feel bitterly disappointed!    

I personally feel that a film of such magnitude should have been done totally in animation by someone like the Disney Corporation.
With todays technology of animation and special effects I think it would have been the only way to do the book "Lord of the Rings"  the way it was meant to be done.

Having said all that, what films have ever lived up to the books? 


Star'man'ac  :smokin:


----------



## Chilly

*hehe*

has nyone seen murder in the first? so sad...


----------



## Legolas

Anyone seen 'all dogs go to heaven?' It's a bit naff but it still brings a tear to my eye...mush...
:flash:


----------



## Cookie_Face

has anyone seen 102 dalmations it's really cool

i love dogs i was in heaven when i saw it at the cinema

made me laugh till i cried... well not really but it was funny!:flash:


----------



## Legolas

hows Carrick Cookie?

Anyway...film....film..does anyone have a worst film?
:flash:


----------



## Cookie_Face

carrick's fine thanks

i hate the film Commando, kitty loves it it's her fave.

arnie is rank


----------



## Legolas

u got that right!!! EEEW!!! sorry Kit...but he is EEEEWWW!

I *HATE* One flew over the cucoos nest...its boring, nothing happens and it sucks basically.
:flash:

ps sorry to ppl who like it


----------



## PrancingPony

haven't seen it yet...

Witches of Eastwick is KEWL tho!!!


----------



## lisasg1

What surprises me is that that movie is one of the top 100 movies of all time!


----------



## Annette

*Re: hehe*



> _Originally posted by Chilly _
> *has nyone seen murder in the first? so sad... *



Funnily enough I was talking with a friend over the weekend about this film. Kevin Bacon is soooooooooooo good in this. Its a brilliant film. Christian Slater plays a lawyer in this.

http://us.imdb.com/Plot?0113870

annette


----------



## Chilly

such a sad movie...it came on TV thats y i remmebred.......i cant imagine spedning 3 yrears all alone.....yet henry did it......such  a sad film.....


----------



## Bayleaf48

Another very good film that also happens to be among my list of favourtie one's is 'Driven' with Slyvester Stallone', it's basically a Formula One movie, but with CART cars as it's AMerican & the American's have only been re-introduced to F1 again a couple of years ago. :rolly2: 
:blpaw:


----------



## Chilly

i think its on tonite..........


----------



## Bayleaf48

I know that it looks as if I've got a fair number of favourite films & I have! :rolly2: 

Don't know if I've mentioned it or not, but 'Space Cowboys' also is another favourite of mine! :rolly2: :rolly2: 
:blpaw:


----------



## Legolas

Saw Star Wars last nite - OMG that film rules! (just to clarify - NOTHING can take LOTRS place in th top spot)

A bit cheesy in the love story department, bbut the battles were brilliant and the scary spider monster frightened the life outta me

Ewan McGregor was brilliant, made over so by Haydens slightly wooden acting especially around padme, but this story is based more on polotics and light sabers then a love story. C3P0's funny one liners made the battle more fun thenit already was....

great film
:flash:


----------



## Star'man'ac

:alienooh: 

Well lets hope Shelob does the same thing!  

Star'man'ac :smokin:


----------



## Legolas

Shelob? ARRRRRG!
:flash:


----------



## Bayleaf48

Not seen the newest 'Star WArs' film yet & not really planning to go & see it as I'm NOT a real fan of the 'Star Wars' films, JUST of certain characters from the 'Star Wars' universe. :rolly2: 
:blpaw:


----------



## themuMmy

> _Originally posted by Legolas _
> *Saw Star Wars last nite - OMG that film rules! (just to clarify - NOTHING can take LOTRS place in th top spot)
> 
> A bit cheesy in the love story department, bbut the battles were brilliant and the scary spider monster frightened the life outta me
> 
> Ewan McGregor was brilliant, made over so by Haydens slightly wooden acting especially around padme, but this story is based more on polotics and light sabers then a love story. C3P0's funny one liners made the battle more fun thenit already was....
> 
> great film
> :flash: *



hmm....star wars sucked.it was horrible.the worst star wars film ever.and the yoda fight was horrible.since when can a green grimlin jump like that when he has a cane?as for 3PO,he just made the film worse....boring movie.LOTR was awesome though.


----------



## imported_Data

Well, that's quite the contrast! Are you sure you were seeing the same movie?!  My  opinion will probably lie somewhere in between those two when I do see it. I can't wait to ssee nstink get blown up! Did either of you see that? I heard it's in there and I'm really hope it is, because I absolutly despise nstink and that's what they deserve!


----------



## themuMmy

i heard nsync got taken out.and i didn't see them in there neways


----------



## imported_Data

NNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That's terrible! I so wanted to see that!


----------



## Bayleaf48

My sister's favourite films are ALL of the 'Star Wars' films & 'Harry Potter' - the opposite to me! :rolly2: 
:blpaw:


----------



## Star'man'ac

:alienooh: 

I had to laugh when I saw " One dark day " etc :rolly2: 
That is even older than I am!!  And I'm Eleventy Three  

Star'man'ac :smokin:


----------



## {ACA} Spellcaster

Oh my favourite movie at the moment is hard to tell

I love Harry Potter

But I also love Tomb Raider

But then there's Army Intelligence..............................

oh and don't forget Cruel INtentions 

Hi Star'man'ac


Willz
:blpaw::blpaw:


----------



## Chilly

huh?meh? me mssied it all......


----------



## Bayleaf48

Right now it's hard to tell what film is my complete & utter favourite as they all are! :rolly2: :blush: :rolly2: :eek4: :rolly2: :eek7: 
:blpaw:


----------



## lisasg1

Has anyone seen Spiderman yet? I wanna see it , and Star Wars. 
What are you on about Nsync for?


----------



## Annette

Have heard pretty good reviews about Star Wars and Spiderman is not out till 14th June I think here in the UK.


annette


----------



## imported_Data

> _Originally posted by lisasg1 _
> *Has anyone seen Spiderman yet? I wanna see it , and Star Wars.
> What are you on about Nsync for? *



They were suppossed to be blown up in the Star Wars movie, but no one that I've talked to who has seen it saw that, so apparently they weren't.


----------



## Bayleaf48

Don't know if I'll go & see 'Star WArs' or not, will DEFINITELT try to go & see 'Spiderman' though! :rolly2: 
:blpaw:


----------



## imported_Data

And I'll probably do the exact oppostite! :flash:


----------



## lisasg1

Hehe, yeah, I really wanna go see those movies!!!!!!!


----------



## Bayleaf48

:blush:  How could I forget 'Backdraft'! :angryfire :blush: 

Is a very, very, very good film & even though it's not sci-fi, would it be okay to start up a thread for this film or not? :erm: :errrr: 
:blpaw:


----------



## imported_Sandman

I quite enjoyed Backdraft as well:rolly2:


----------



## Star'man'ac

:alienooh: 

Bayleaf :rolly2: 
If I were you I would keep all movies on this thread rather than confuse me even further by using another one too :rolly2: 

Star'man'ac :smokin:


----------



## Smee

star trek is way better than starwars.  i saw star wars on saturday and poor *annie* got hurt.  REALLY BAD but i won't spoil it for those who have'n't seen it.


----------



## Shaun

My favourite movies would be the Fellowship of the Ring, and Little Shop of Horrors (80's musical one). FOTR is a classic movie (to me anyway) that I love and I can't help but singing along to the great songs in LSOH aswell as laughing really hard.


----------



## Bayleaf48

Glad thta you liked 'Backdraft' Sandman. :rolly2: 

Don't worry Star'man'ac, it's not a sconfusing as it seems, basically it would be a thread for simply talking about the film, like there's one for 'Star Wars', 'Star Trek' etc. :rolly2: 
:blpaw:


----------



## Star'man'ac

:alienooh: 

Thanks for that Bayleaf :rolly2:   It doesn't take much to confuse me  

Star'man'ac :smokin:


----------



## Chilly

backdraft was cool


----------



## Bayleaf48

No problem Star. :rolly2: 

Glad that you liked it too Chilly. :rolly2: :rolly2: 
:blpaw:


----------



## Chilly

*hey*

did anyone ever see much ado about nothing?


----------



## lisasg1

I saw that ages ago, pretty good. I really liked the 12th knight, and The Scarlet Pimpernel!


----------



## Bayleaf48

Slightly off topic :blush: , for all you people who like 'Backdraft' there's now a thread called "The Film Backdraft" under the Film category & sub-category called General Discussions.

Another film that I particualry like is called 'Asterix & Obelix Take On Ceasar' & it's really funny :rolly2: :rolly2:


----------



## lisasg1

What's it about?


----------



## Max Well

*Re: hey*



> _Originally posted by Chilly _
> *did anyone ever see much ado about nothing? *


Yup, quite good. But never the best.


----------



## Bayleaf48

You mean 'Backdraft' or 'Asterix & Obelix' lisasg1? :erm:


----------



## lisasg1

Both! I've never seen em.


----------



## Bayleaf48

Then you should try & see both of them as they're both F.A.B!.:rolly2: 

'Backdraft' is all about a pair of borthers (McCaffrey) who both end up in the fire brigade & at the same station (Fighting 17th) & basically there's a series of fires called backdrafts (hence the title!) & in each case a person has died & in one of them at the hotel a young fire-fighter called Tim gets seriously burnt, has a sad ending though & F.A.B  soundtrack to it by Hans Zimmer.

'Asterix & Obelix' is a French comedy about Asterix The Gaul & Ceasar's plans to conquer all of Gaul & this hamlet to where Asterix & Obelix live are defeating the Romans every time by using a magic potion that makes them invincinble for 10 mins & basically the Gauls win in the end.


----------



## Charlie

My favourite film (at this moment) is "Strange Days", with  Ralph Feinnes and Angela Bassett. If some of you haven't seen it--it's worth a look--music is good too!


----------



## Bayleaf48

All of the films with music by Hans Zimmer in it are good, but 'Backdraft' is even better though! :rolly2: :blush: :blah:


----------



## Annette

Backdraft is an excellent film. I agree with you there Bayleaf. Have seen it quite a few times.


annette


----------



## Bayleaf48

Then prehaps you & the few others that like 'Backdraft' should go & post about it in the thread called "The Film Backdraft" under the category "Films" & sub-category "General Discussions". :blush: 

The same applies for those who like me like the two 'Thunderbirds' films, but instead that's called 'The Thunderbird Films" & it's under the same as 'Backdraft' :blush:


----------



## tokyogirl

oh my gosh!  i have to say this!  i just saw the new star wars for the 3rd time, and i can't wait for the next one!!!!!!!!!!   see, after ep 1 i really didn't care if i had to wait 2 yrs. to see the next one.  but now...... I LOVED it!  plus it doesn't hurt that hayden christienson is hot!:naughty: 


i also saw spiderman.  that was pretty good too!  some people don't like the ending, but i did.  i thought it was good.


----------



## Bayleaf48

Still haven't seen Episode 2 yet & don't mind if I don't :blah:, but DEFINITELY want to go & see 'Spiderman' as it looks F.A.B! :rolly2:


----------



## tokyogirl

spiderman was really good.

but why don't you want to see ep II?  did you just not like any of them, or just ep I?  cause this one is like a thousand times better than the last one.


----------



## lisasg1

I love Star wars! i'm diein to see that and Spiderman! I think I'll get to see Spiderman this weekend! fingers crossed!


----------



## tokyogirl

once again, both great movies.  hope you get to see spiderman!


----------



## angelle myst

Top Gun, Ghost, Dirty Dancing, Grease 1 and 2. All those classics, then theres Star Wars films (i'm gonna say all 5 of them but i want you to know Phantom Menace comes last!) and then theres the Indiana Jones Trilogy. Then of course theres the XF Movie Fight The Future and i'm gonna add the Buffy movie to this list just 'cause lol and i know there are loads of others cos i adore films and television lol, i'm sure i'll think of some  ohh and the new bond movies with Pierce Brosnan (sp) OH OH and The Holy Grail and Life of Brian 

xxx


----------



## Arwen

Oh that's one I forgot.... Indiana Jones Trilogy.... that was always good...


----------



## Bayleaf48

Got put off of other films by my sister. :angryfire 

Shouldn't be too long until 'Spiderman' is on at our local cinema. :rolly2: 

Don't forget the two 'Lion King' films aswell.


----------



## tokyogirl

ok, first of all sammy, do you really like the buffy movie?  the 1992 one?  cause i love it and i haven't found anyone else who does! 
buffy: does the word 'DUH' mean anything to you?


2ndly i love indiana jones!  the all time best part was when the guy comes up to him with the swords and waves them all over the place and indiana just shoots him!   what makes it really cool is the fact that they were supposed have a big eloborate fight scene that was NOT working out.  so harrison asked if he could try and fix it (this was after about 60 some odd takes).  so they said go for it and he got together with the sword guy and an effects guy and just did the scene the way it is.  needless to say they loved it and kept it


----------



## Bayleaf48

The two 'Lion King' films are F.A.B! & right now I'm listening to the Broadway version of 'The Lion King'


----------



## lisasg1

Yeah, The Lion king is great. 

I LOVE the Indiana Jones movies too! 
I knew about that sword fight thing, I love that scene! 
And the bit when they have to eat the snake, and the little snakes come outta it! was soooo nasty!


----------



## tokyogirl

'snakes, why did it have to be snakes?'


----------



## Bayleaf48

I agree with you lisasg1 :rolly2: 

'The Lion King' & 'The lion King: Simba's Pride' are simply F.A.B!

Don't foget 'Atlantis: The Lost Empire' aswell :rolly2:


----------



## tokyogirl

was atlantis good?  cause i never saw it.  i wanted to though, just no one would ever go with me.


----------



## lisasg1

yeah, I wanted to see it too, but no one else did, so I'm gonna rent it out!


----------



## tokyogirl

yeah i love the new blockbuster rewards card thing.  i rent so many movies, and now i get some free for it!:rolly2:


----------



## Bayleaf48

'Atlantis' is very good indeed :rolly2:


----------



## sidewinder

Aliens, Apollo 13 and Spaceballs


----------



## lisasg1

Spaceballs is a riot!


----------



## tokyogirl

spaceballs is great!


----------



## Bayleaf48

'Spaceballs' is very, very, very funny :rolly2: :rolly2: :rolly2:


----------



## angelle myst

> _Originally posted by tokyogirl _
> *ok, first of all sammy, do you really like the buffy movie?  the 1992 one?  cause i love it and i haven't found anyone else who does!
> buffy: does the word 'DUH' mean anything to you?*



lol, yes i do love this film, its funny in that stupid way that a lot of ppl dont find funny at all, but if you think about it, the Buffy series has the saem kind of humour, just a lot more intelligent lol! I havent seen it in forever but i saw it on sale the other day and thats why i remembered it!



> *2ndly i love indiana jones!  the all time best part was when the guy comes up to him with the swords and waves them all over the place and indiana just shoots him!*



My best scene! The trilogy was on tv a couple months back and i managed to tape all of them  He is just a totally funny guy and i love these films (i'm just hoping that they dont do an Indiana Jones IV cos thats what they're planning, the only reason is cos there was never meant to be a fourth i dont think and Harrison Fords like 60 or something, i want to remember the Indiana Jones series just as they are - classics.

xxx

BTW everyone - which one is Space Balls? Cos the name reminded me of this Star Wars spoof i saw a couple years back on Sci-Fi lol


----------



## tokyogirl

as far as i know they ARE plannning on making another one.  it's supposed to be released in 2004, and spielberg is directing it.  the only info i can find is that the chick from the temple of doom is supposed to be back in this one.  so maybe they will have it like he finally settled down or something, i don't know.  but the last interview i saw with harrison ford he seemed really excited about doing it so maybe it'll be pretty good.


----------



## lisasg1

Yeah, I don't really think that they should do another one. But it'll probably be good. ( i hope!)

Yeah, Spaceballs is the Star Wars spoof, It's sooo funny!


----------



## Bayleaf48

'Spaceballs' IS definitely one to watch if you can :rolly2: :rolly2:


----------



## angelle myst

> _Originally posted by lisasg1 _
> *Yeah, Spaceballs is the Star Wars spoof, It's sooo funny! *



AH! I knew that i recognised it! LOL! Its hilarious! I cant remember a lot of the jokes now but i know that i never stopped laughing!

xxx


----------



## lisasg1

Same here ,  I just kept on laughin!


----------



## slayerette

I had a doctor who's name was shwartz(it was awful beacuse each time i saw her Iwanted to say"may the swhartz be with you")hee,hee, hee,       
does any one like THE WATER BOY? one of my fav. flicks...


----------



## tokyogirl

i loved it.  i think it was adam sandler's only good movie.


----------



## Bayleaf48

I thought that 'The Water Boy' was alright :rolly2:


----------



## lisasg1

yeah, same here!


----------



## angelle myst

lol, i hated the Water Boy  it was sorely lacking, in just about everything 

I'm gonna go look for Spaceballs down my local vid store, i _so_ have to watch it again!

xxx


----------



## lisasg1

That sounds like a good idea!
It's been a couple of years since I saw that movie!


----------



## angelle myst

I know i havent seen it in years, i remember laughing so hard i cried. Shwartz, hehe, its all good!

xxx


----------



## lisasg1

Damn straight it is! That movie was soo funny!


----------



## tokyogirl

hehehe   it really is a great movie.  

right now i'm watchin 28 days with sandra bullock


----------



## lisasg1

I like that movie! It's funny!:rolly2:


----------



## tokyogirl

i love when they do the little play for that one girl!  welcome to santa booze.....

oh no!  the tiny clusters!


----------



## Bayleaf48

:blush: My 'NEW' top five list is:

1) 'Thunderbirds Are Go!'
2) 'Thunderbird 6'
3) 'The Lion King'
4) 'The lion King 2: Simba's Pride'
5) 'Driven'

Oh yeah, 'Atlantis: The Lost Empire' comes in at number 6 :rolly2:


----------



## lisasg1

What's Driven about?


----------



## tokyogirl

um....sylvester stalone is a race car driver....and...uh...i don't know.  that's about all i got from the previews


----------



## Bayleaf48

'Driven' is set during a Formula One season & it's about the rookie driver Jimmy Bly & he starts to find ways to stumble in races & so Joe Tanto is brought back as his team mate & the end is just great


----------



## lisasg1

Cool, I'll have to go see it!


----------



## lene morissette

5. Independence Day
4. The Mummy
3. The Mummy Returns
2. Spiderman


1. MOULIN ROUGE!!!
:rolly2: :kisses: :evil: :angryfire :naughty: :wink2: :fangs: :rain: :nuts: :blush: 

         'Truth, Beauty, Freedom and above all else, LOVE!'


----------



## tokyogirl

i love the mummy and the mummy returns!  (even though my friend hates them.  a bunch of us were seeing the first one and he was making out with his girlfriend and his mom showed up early to pick him up and caught him:blush:   we all thought it was hillarious. )


i never went to see moulin rouge b/c everyone that saw it said it was either the best movie they've ever seen, or the worst.


----------



## lisasg1

I LOVE the Moulin Rouge, I have the 2 cd's and everything!
THe plot let a lot to be desired, it wasn't what I was expecting, but the songs were great!


----------



## tokyogirl

one of my friends told me it was really wierd but i would like it so i'm probably going to rent it whenever i get a chance.


----------



## Bayleaf48

You should lisasg

As for 'Moulin Rouge', it never really has appealed to me for some strange reason :eek4: :erm: :eek7: :errrr:


----------



## angelle myst

I'm still not sure about Moulin Rouge, i didnt see at the cinema because the reaction was mixed so i waited to rent it, and i watched it and i didnt really know what to think of it. I love Baz Luhrman and Ewan McGregor so its not that it wasnt well directed, well acted or anything, i love weird films and musicals, so it should have been perfect for me, there was just something, maybe not lacking or missing, but theres just something i cant put my finger on!

I love the Mummy and Mummy Returns, i love anything Ancient Egyptian and these also have a romance, adventure, angst stuff and cool effects  cool films 

xxx


----------



## Bayleaf48

My sister likes it & has it on D.V.D & the soundtrack aswell


----------



## angelle myst

Cool, i might be getting a DVD player soon so i might buy them, but first i'm savin for Buffy S6 which is out next year hopefully  i can't wait!

xxx


----------



## Annette

Thats kewl. We've just bought one of our favourite films on DVD. "Total Recall". What a brilliant film!!!!!!!!


annette


----------



## tokyogirl

ummmm....never seen it.  well, that's not entirely true, i have seen pieces of it.  i've just never seen it all the way through.


----------



## lisasg1

> Sammy : I love the Mummy and Mummy Returns, i love anything Ancient Egyptian and these also have a romance, adventure, angst stuff and cool effects  cool films
> 
> xxx



That's exactly the same with me Sammy!
I love those movies for the very same reasons!


----------



## Bayleaf48

For me 'Atlantis: The Lost Empire' is slightly higher up than first of all & is ALMOST on the same level as 'The Lion King' films :eek4: :erm: :eek7: :errrr:, BUT it won't beat it though :rolly2:


----------



## angelle myst

Yay Lisa 

What was that Disney movie that came out last year, something about El Dorado? Maybe El Dorado, anyways, it was funny!

xxx:fangs:


----------



## Bayleaf48

Sammy, 'El Dorado' wsn't disney I'm afraid to say, but it's good all the same


----------



## angelle myst

lol, it wasnt Disney? But it was still animated tho right, i remembered that correctly didnt i? lol, it was still funny 

xxx:fangs:


----------



## Love

Starship Troopers


----------



## Bayleaf48

You're right Samyy it is still animated & the soundtrack wsa done by Hans Zimmer


----------



## tokyogirl

ok, i didn't like el dorado that much and here's why:  i can't really get into any film that's supposed to be for kids, but has that much kid-inappropriate stuff in it.  plus the armadillo.....i live in texas and let me tell ya. 1. armadillos arent' that cute.  they're mean. 2. they do not bounce like a bunny or have ears that big like a bunny.  that little thing just bugged the **** out of me.



and the disney movie for last year was atlantis btw.


----------



## Bayleaf48

You seen 'Atlantis' yet toyko?


----------



## lisasg1

YAY Sammy!

I still have to see The road to Eldorado, and Atlantis!!


----------



## tokyogirl

nope, not yet   no one would go see it with me when it was out.  and now that it's on video it's in the kids section and i always forget to go over there.  but i have movies due back on sunday, and i think i'm gonna get that and the princess diaries when i return them.


----------



## lisasg1

Same here. No one would o with me! 
Is the Princess Diaries any good? I really wanted to see it, but I haven't gotten around to it yet!


----------



## Bayleaf48

'The Princess Diares' is really funny indeed & worth watching


----------



## angelle myst

I love Miss Congeniality and Hackers 

xxx:smokin:


----------



## tokyogirl

dang!  i had 4 movies due back this morning and i forgot! grrrrrrr


----------



## Bayleaf48

Naughty you toyko!


----------



## tokyogirl

now lets see if i get them back b4 they're 2 days late....


----------



## Star'man'ac

:alienooh: 

Hi all :rolly2: 
How many aliens do you need to be able to put a pic in?

Sta'rman'ac :smokin:


----------



## angelle myst

Not sure, but you can check in the FAQ or at the control bar at the top it says "Change Avatar" in the drop down thingy, just click the word Go next to it and then you can check from there  hope that wasnt too confusing 

Tokyo - I do that all the time! Can i add Pearl Harbour to my list of personal favs, if i hadnt all ready *sob* its so saaaaaad 

xxx:smokin:


----------



## Bayleaf48

There's a fair amount of good films out at the moment & IF you want any advice, I'll be happy to help!


----------



## sidewinder

> _Originally posted by Bayleaf48 _
> *There's a fair amount of good films out at the moment & IF you want any advice, I'll be happy to help! *



go for it, knock your self out, go nutts
and any advice would be nice aswell


----------



## angelle myst

I just remembered some films i love and used to watch all the time when i was little - Witch Mountain or Return To Witch Mountain, the original ones, not the Disney remakes. And also Chitty Chitty Bang Bang, and The Sound of Music 

xxx:smokin:


----------



## Bayleaf48

Thanks side

Maybe like toyko I could become the resident film critic or something like that


----------



## angelle myst

I dont really have a title  i'm kinda good with the X-Files, but you have Annette for that  and i'm ok with Buffy/Stargate, but theres always someone who knows more  But y'know, if anybody wants to go crazy, i have cookies! Magical Crazy Cookies! Mwa-ha-ha...ahem...

Back to the topic at hand, i want to add the X-Files movie Fight The Future to my list if i havent already. Damn bee's...

xxx:smokin:


----------



## Bayleaf48

My favourite movie is hard as there's a fair number that I reall, really, really do like! :eek4: :erm: :eek7: :errrr:


----------



## angelle myst

Me too, i'm  not sure whether i should put Star Wars films or Indiana Jones Trilogy at the top of my list?! Its a toughie  and i cant decide whether i like Hackers more than Top Gun. I hate being indecisive!

xxx:smokin:


----------



## Bayleaf48

Same here Sammy!


----------



## tokyogirl

i have problems...i've seen too many movies, but i always feel like i havent' seen enough.  if any of you have the blockbuster rewards card you may know what i mean.  see if i rent something on mon-wed i get a free favorites, or older movie.  well we tried to find something to rent last night as the free one, something i hadn't seen yet.  going through them all.....seen it....seen it.....seen it, not any good.....seen it.....seen it....own it.....seen it....own it...


----------



## angelle myst

lol, i dont have that Blockbuster thingy but i still have exactly the same problem! If me or my friends and family want to rent a movie together and we go to the store to rent it i've already seen what everybody else wants so we end up standing there for two hours looking for one that i wouldn't mind watching again or they rent one i have seen and end up ignoring me for the rest of the night lol for being "difficult"! Like its my fault i love movies?!?!

xxx:smokin:


----------



## tokyogirl

i think it's their fault for not seeing enough movies!


----------



## angelle myst

lol, yeah, its all _their_ fault! Idiots!

xxx:smokin:


----------



## Bayleaf48

'Blockbuster' is not a word that I use at work as we've actually gained more customers because of them!

Back to topic, there's so many different genres of films that it's simply impossible for me to have an over all favourite film!!


----------



## Star'man'ac

:alienooh: 

Thanks Sammy :rolly2: 

As you can see I finally figured it out after nearly 300 days :rolly2: 

Star'man'ac :smokin:


----------



## angelle myst

Your welcome :d it took me a while to get the hang of things round here as well, but i did eventually!

I watch Austin Powers today, lol, ...sshh!...ssh!...sh! LMAO, what a hoot, its about number 20 on my list  

xxx:smokin:


----------



## tokyogirl

somebody got me a gag gift for my birthday a few years ago.  it's an actual bag of 'shhh'


----------



## angelle myst

I just read your post and had a giggle fit, HAHAHAA, actually, i'm still having my giggle fit, hehe *giggle*!! A bag of "Shh"! Ahh, thats hilarious!!

xxx:smokin:


----------



## tokyogirl

if you squeeze it it goes 'shhhhhhh...'


----------



## angelle myst

lol, i want one! I definitely gotta get me one of those!

xxx:smokin:


----------



## tokyogirl

wish i knew where to find them...


----------



## Bayleaf48

It's much easier to have a favourite film for each category of film that there is!


----------



## tokyogirl

it's like me and music.  i have a favorite male solo artist, female solo, all male group, all female group, and fav mixed group


----------



## Bayleaf48

Same with me & films in a way


----------



## tokyogirl

too many choices....


----------



## Bayleaf48

But then films would simply be boring & the same if there wasn't!


----------



## tokyogirl

true dat, true dat


----------



## Bayleaf48

Then what would be the point in having favourite films?


----------



## tokyogirl

exactly!


----------



## Bayleaf48

So thjat's why I haven't got an overall favourite film


----------



## angelle myst

lol, i'm sure if i counted all my fav's there'd be over 100! Its impossible to pick just one or two! Its like trying to pick a fav ep from a series, how are you supposed to judge? 

xxx:smokin:


----------



## sarahksg1

fave moviessssssssss of all time 4 me are...

Star Wars, episode II: attack of the clones
Lord of the Rings-the fellowship of the ring
and
Moulin Rouge



:rolly2: :rolly2: :rolly2:


----------



## Bayleaf48

Same for me too Sammy!


----------



## tokyogirl

i haven't seen moulin rouge yet, but it's coming on one of the movie channels this month so i think i'm going to watch it then


----------



## Bayleaf48

It's just simnply too hard to choose betwen so many favourite films for an over all favourite! :eek4: :erm: :eek7: :errrr:


----------



## Sinistra

how about a top 5 movie? Or the best film you have seen this year?


----------



## tokyogirl

ok, saw moulin rouge and loved it!  that really surprised me to cause i really never had a desire to see it.  but i absolutely loved it!  not sure it's one of my all time favorites yet, but given time i think it will be.  gotta see it a few more times first.  (already seen it 2wice)


----------



## Legolas

My fave obviously is LOTR, followed by Moulin Rouge and the Matrix.
:flash:


----------



## Sinistra

Does anyone remember recent films released in Britain. It's really starting to bug me that I cant remember this film I saw.


----------



## Legolas

What happened in it Sin?
:flash:


----------



## tokyogirl

> _Originally posted by Sinistra _
> *Does anyone remember recent films released in Britain. It's really starting to bug me that I cant remember this film I saw. *


couldn't tell ya....


----------



## angelle myst

> _Originally posted by Sinistra _
> *Does anyone remember recent films released in Britain. It's really starting to bug me that I cant remember this film I saw. *


Might be able to help ya if ya give us a details


----------



## Jedispara

ya few hints might help!


----------



## Bayleaf48

Yes a couple of hints will be most heplful, like who stars in it, what it's about etc.


----------



## nei

*fave film*

my fave film has to be independence day i loved it


----------



## Bayleaf48

It's toss between several for me at the moment


----------



## tokyogirl

*Re: fave film*



> _Originally posted by nei _
> *my fave film has to be independence day i loved it *



great!  then come join us! ID4


----------



## Bayleaf48

Glad to see that some embers know what theire favourite film is!


----------



## imported_Data

Some members appear to be fortunate enough to know what they want and are capable of being definate about it. There really don't seem to be many people like that. I have found that few people really know themselves. I seem to fall in the latter catagory.


----------



## Bayleaf48

I too fall into the category aswell :blush:


----------



## Sinistra

I remember now!!!!! I knew it was something I'd seen at the cinema here in Newastle with nei (Not newcastle-upon-tyne, newcastle-under-lyme) and i knew it wasnt the time machine cos we'd seen that together at meadowhall in sheffield. Then i thought 'who was in it?' and i remembered that Sandra Bullock was in it....and the only recent Sandra Bullovk film is.....* murder by numbers* so that was what I saw! LoL 

Sinistra :rain:


----------



## Star'man'ac

:alienooh: 

I too like Independance Day which my daughter bought me, but my fav is still Dark Star if it is possible to pick a favourite from so many good ones! 

Star'man'ac :smokin:


----------



## Chicky Babe

Who has seen Spiderman?  I think it is wicked and Tobey Maguire did not influence me in anywayD)  But LOTR HAS to be my fave movie.  It is just perfect in every way and it has very fit leading actorsp  ).


----------



## Star'man'ac

:alienooh: 

I'm sorry to disagree with you Chicky Babe but LOTR was rubbish!

The book is my favourite but the film should have been animated.  

The beginning of the first LOTR years ago started in animation and was so cool, and then they super-imposed real people onto it and it was awful!!  

And obviously you are biased with regard to Aragorn and Legolas :rolly2:

Starmanac :smokin:


----------



## lisasg1

Spiderman was a GREAT movie! i can't wait to see the next one!


----------



## Dave

I've given this thread a new home. You can use this forum to discuss any film scifi or not. Check out the rest of the new and improved film forums too. You'll find them easier to navigate and use.


----------



## tokyogirl

> _Originally posted by Sinistra _
> *I remember now!!!!! I knew it was something I'd seen at the cinema here in Newastle with nei (Not newcastle-upon-tyne, newcastle-under-lyme) and i knew it wasnt the time machine cos we'd seen that together at meadowhall in sheffield. Then i thought 'who was in it?' and i remembered that Sandra Bullock was in it....and the only recent Sandra Bullovk film is..... murder by numbers so that was what I saw! LoL
> 
> Sinistra :rain: *



was that any good?  cause i really wanted to see that, and i think it's coming out on video soon....


(i love the new set up of the films forum btw dave!)


----------



## Bayleaf48

Thanks for that Dave :rolly2:


----------



## Aeris

*Favorite Movies...*

I don't know if anyone has done a thread like this before, but I'm too lazy to surf the forums to find out, so I decided to just start one of my own.  

What are some of your favorite movies? Or what movies have you seen that you would like to recommend to anybody? Some of mine are:

1. The Lord of the Rings trilogy
2. Meet Joe Black
3. Everything is Illuminated
4. Billy Elliot
5. On A Clear Day

Geez...this is being harder than it should be. Those are just some of my favorites off the top of my head. I'll post more later as they come to me, I'm sure.


----------



## BookStop

*Re: Favorite Movies...*

I only rewatch a few movies over and over and over and over...

Moulin Rouge - everyone has one musical they love, right?
Emma - the gwenyth paltrow version
Sliding Doors - dude it's gwenyth again
Bridget Jones Diary - the It's Raining Men fight seen gives me warm fuzzies.
National Lampoons Christmas Vacation - gotta watch at least once a year
Fierce Creatures - OOOOh that John Cleese
X-Men - see, I like Fantasy too
Reboot - My Two Bobs - so what if it's a cartoon (cgi)
Return to Me - corny but gets me every time

I can pretty much watch any of these movies when I'm bored, even though I have seen them a thousand times, and have a good time.


----------



## Rosemary

*Re: Favorite Movies...*

I really love the old black and white classics, such as Great Expectations and Wuthering Heights.  

The first few episodes of Stars Wars were great, while as for Lord of the Rings...I have yet to see it


----------



## murphy

*Re: Favorite Movies...*

A Man for All Seasons, with Paul Scofield as Sir Thomas More
Steel Magnolias.  I cry and laugh in the same place every time
Fried Green Tomatoes


----------



## Marky Lazer

*Re: Favorite Movies...*

Q T!


----------



## orionsixwings

*Re: Favorite Movies...*

I love 

LOTR: FOTR, ROTK
Pirates of the Caribbean 1 and 2
Sphere
Fifth Element
Disney's the KID
Death Becomes Her
Goonies
Braveheart
The Emperor's New Groove
Legend
Labyrinth
Zathura
Life or Something like It
MIB 1
Jurassic Park 1
Matrix 1
Star Wars: Return of the Jedi and Empire Strikes Back
Superman 1 & 2
Sleepy Hollow


----------



## tiny99

*Re: Favorite Movies...*

I love all sorts of films...from all sorts of genres....and I could list a few....but if I honestly had to pick my favourite......if I was only allowed to watch one film for the rest of my life ....Apocalypse Now it would have to be.


----------



## Foxbat

*Re: Favorite Movies...*

Some favourites of mine are _Cinema Paradiso_, _City Of Lost Children_, _Henry V_, _Metropolis _and many many others


----------



## Cobolt

*Re: Favorite Movies...*

Mine are all sci-fi:

The day the Earth stood still.
Independence day.
Bladerunner.
When worlds collide.
Pitch black.
Alien and Aliens.
Ghost in the Shell.
The fifth element.
Akura.
Appleseed.

To name a few.


----------



## genisis2

*Re: Favorite Movies...*

*godfather1 & 2*


----------



## YOSSARIAN

*Re: Favorite Movies...*



			
				genisis2 said:
			
		

> *godfather1 & 2*


 
The best movies ever made.


----------



## Jason_Taverner

*Re: Favorite Movies...*

Dawn of the Dead George Romero version but the remake was respectable


----------



## Karsa Orlong

*Re: Favorite Movies...*

I like my films thoughtful and moody, I love stuff like _The Thin Red Line, Aguirre: The Wrath of God, Seven Samurai, The Seventh Seal_ etc.


----------



## genisis2

*Re: Favorite Movies...*



			
				YOSSARIAN said:
			
		

> The best movies ever made.


AGREED!!!!!!!


----------



## kyektulu

*Re: Favorite Movies...*

*A few of my faves are:

LOTR... of course!

Sleepy Hallow

DogmA

Pirates of the Carribean

Dungeons & Dragons

Independence Day

Pulp Fiction

Jason and the Argonaughts

Finding Nemo

Green Mile

LabyRinth

Indiana Jones

Big Fish

I remember more and post later   

*


----------



## isoneri

*Re: Favorite Movies...*

Aliens

Galaxy Quest

Gladiator

Chronicles of Riddick

The Hunger (soundtrack is one of my favourites)

Titanic (james cameron) purely because it's the first to truly show the great ship breaking up as she sank. Previous films were based on the "Official account which relied on the 1st class passengers who mainly said it went down in one piece as opposed to the 2nd and 3rd class who maintained it broke up)....


----------



## Paige Turner

*Re: Favorite Movies...*

(rankings subject to change without notice)

The Shawshank Redemption
Driving Miss Daisy 
Blade Runner
Dr. Strangelove
Forbidden Planet
2001: A Space Odyssey
A Clockwork Orange
Four Weddings and a Funeral
The Fifth Element
The Party


----------



## joes

*Re: Favorite Movies...*

Taxi Driver
Band of Outsiders
Metropolis
Werckmeister Harmonies
The Lady from Shanghai


----------



## Aeris

*Re: Favorite Movies...*

You guys all rule! Some great movies have been posted so far. I thought of some others, and there isn't necessarily any order to them...

To Kill A Mockingbird
The X-files: Fight The Future
Moulin Rouge
Unbreakable
Signs
Steel Magnolias
Labyrinth
The Birdcage
Dogma
Around the Bend
Galaxy Quest
The Full Monty
The Emperor's New Groove
Tommy Boy
Jurassic Park (only 1, though.  2 and 3 never happened in my world.)

...to be continued.


----------



## iansales

*Re: Favorite Movies...*

In no particular order...

Delicatessen (Jeunet & Caro)
Man Bites Dog (Bonzel, etc.)
Sliding Doors (Hewitt)
No End (Kieslowski)
Until the End of the World (Wenders)
The Right Stuff (Kaufmann)
Alien (Scott)
Das Boot (Petersen)
Dune (Lynch)
Rosencrantz & Guildenstern are Dead (Stoppard)


----------



## roddglenn

*Re: Favorite Movies...*

Everyone has impeccible taste!

Some of mine are...
Alien
Jaws
Close Encounters
The Breakfast Club
Lost in Translation
Sideways
Crash
Everything is Illuminated
Lord of the Rings Trilogy
Kill Bill 1 & 2
The Wild Geese
Saving Private Ryan
A Bridge Too Far
Brotherhood of the Wolf
The Thing
Dune
Dawn of the Dead (both versions)
Shaun of the Dead
Dog Soldiers
Halloween
The Warriors
Scarface
Get Carter (original)
Italian Job (original)
Jason and the Argonauts (original)
Rollerball (original)
Pirates of the Carribean
Zulu
Gladiator
The Man who would be King
Key Largo
Donnie Darko
It's a Wonderful Life
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
High Fidelity
Grosse Point Blank
Stir Crazy
Blazing Saddles
Stripes
Team America
Life of Brian

That's a few off the top of my head...I really must try to condense it to a definitive list of 10...but it's soooo hard!


----------



## Roboripper

*Re: Favorite Movies...*

Nosferatu (F.W. Murnau version)
LOTR
Breakfast At Tiffany's
Dawn Of The Dead (Romero)
Alien
Frankenstein (Karloff)
Bride Of Frankenstein
Star Wars
Aliens
Capote
The Shawshank Redemption
Twins Of Evil
The Last Temptation Of Christ
Full Metal Jacket
From Hell
Shaun Of The Dead
Superman: The Movie
Superman Returns
X-Men
X2
Superman 2
Event Horizon
High Fidelity
Bram Stokers Dracula
Y Tu Mama Tambien


----------



## Paige Turner

*Re: Favorite Movies...*

Oh, and _Dark City._


----------



## roddglenn

*Re: Favorite Movies...*

ooo yes, very moody and atmospheric


----------



## Aeris

*Re: Favorite Movies...*

I just keep thinking of more!

Hero
Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon
X-men 1 & 2
It's Pat
*Searching for Bobby Fischer *(top 10.  I can't believe I didn't think of it earlier.)
Waking Ned Devine
Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children
Stepford Wives
Elf
Dirty Rotten Scoundrels
Batman Returns
Superman Returns
Legends of the Fall
Mr. & Mrs. Smith
Finding Nemo
Pride and Prejudice (the A&E version.  _Not _the Keira Nightly version.  bleck.)
Peewee Herman's Big Adventure
Tiny Toon Adventures: How I Spent My [Summer] Vacation
The Land Before Time 1
House of D
Return to Me
The Mighty
Ocean's Eleven
Oh Brother Where Art Thou
About A Boy
...


----------



## Crisspin

*Re: Favorite Movies...*



			
				iansales said:
			
		

> In no particular order...
> 
> Delicatessen (Jeunet & Caro)
> Man Bites Dog (Bonzel, etc.)
> Sliding Doors (Hewitt)
> No End (Kieslowski)
> Until the End of the World (Wenders)
> The Right Stuff (Kaufmann)
> Alien (Scott)
> Das Boot (Petersen)
> Dune (Lynch)
> Rosencrantz & Guildenstern are Dead (Stoppard)



That is a pretty eclectic list.


----------



## carrie221

*Re: Favorite Movies...*

Lord of the Rings
Starwars
2 Fast 2 Furious
Sahara
Narnia (1990s BBC version)
Dune
Good Night, Good Luck
Gods and Generals
Pride and Predjudice (A&E)
Snoopy come home (yes the children's film; which at 22 I am still not allowed to watch as my mother thinks there is something wrong with sobbing during a cartoon)

umm... thats all that is popping into my head now


----------



## Highlander II

*Re: Favorite Movies...*

Fave movies - 

1) Van Helsing
2) Highlander
3) The Cutting Edge
4) Cruel Intentions
5) Sabrina (either Bogey or Ford)
6) A Few Good Men
7) Kate & Leopold
8) 10 Things I Hate About You
9) Beowulf (the Christopher Lambert One)
10) Paperback Hero
11) Chance


----------



## Paige Turner

*Re: Favorite Movies...*



			
				Highlander II said:
			
		

> Fave movies -
> 
> 1) Van Helsing
> 2) Highlander
> 3) The Cutting Edge
> 4) Cruel Intentions
> 5) Sabrina (either Bogey or Ford)
> 6) A Few Good Men
> 7) Kate & Leopold
> 8) 10 Things I Hate About You
> 9) Beowulf (the Christopher Lambert One)
> 10) Paperback Hero
> 11) Chance


Hey! Your list goes to eleven! … and Spinal Tap's not on it!


----------



## williemeikle

*Re: Favorite Movies...*

LOTR
Alien
King Kong (1933)
Vertigo
L.A. Confidential
Double Indemnity
The Maltese Falcon
The Big Sleep
Blue Velvet
Sleepy Hollow
Momento
Donnie Darko
Strangers on a Train
The Cabinet of Dr Caligari
Nosferatu
Don't Look Now


----------



## Highlander II

*Re: Favorite Movies...*



			
				Paige Turner said:
			
		

> Hey! Your list goes to eleven! … and Spinal Tap's not on it!




That's b/c I got to 10 and said 'wait! but - "CHANCE"!' and had to include it... nothing significant other than that.  I was trying for 13, but my brsain stopped remembering things.

And I didn't like "Spinal Tap" - hence the not including it.


----------



## BookStop

*Re: Favorite Movies...*



			
				Highlander II said:
			
		

> And I didn't like "Spinal Tap" - hence the not including it.


 
Blasphemy!


----------



## Nesacat

*Re: Favorite Movies...*

Some of them are:

City Of Lost Children
Delicatessen
Amelie
Nang Nak (Thai)
Dark Water (the original)
Chungking Express
The Saragossa Manuscript
Lord Of The Rings Trilogy
Sleepy Hollow
Baraka
Blade Runner
Alien
Equilibrium
Sangkhabharanam (Indian)
Salangai Oli (Indian)
Pirates of the Carribean 1 & 2
Spirited Away
Tokyo Godfathers
Nausicaa & The Isle of Winds
Laputa
The Hunger
Bram Stoker's Dracula
To Kill A Mockingbird
The Sound of Music
Shadow of the Vampire
Call of Cthulhu
Cinema Paradiso
Farewell To My Concubine
Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon
Hero
Jesus Of Montreal
The Ten Commandments
Hellraiser
Nosferatu
Dark City
Highlander
Dune
Life Is Beautiful


----------



## Ozymandias

*Re: Favorite Movies...*

1) The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari
  2) Metropolis
  3) The Raiders of the Lost Ark
  4)The Third Man (or pretty much anything with or by Orson Welles)
  5)The City of Lost Children


----------



## Carolyn Hill

*Re: Favorite Movies...*

_Bladerunner_
_Serenity_
_Galaxy Quest_


----------



## Steffi

*Re: Favorite Movies...*

Great choices Brown Rat!!

Dogma
Highlander
Stigmata
Ring of Bright Water
The Green Mile
Shawshanks Redemption
The Trueman Show
The Fifth Element
The Great Escape

I have so many that I like...a film nut


----------



## Justin Thorne

*Re: Favorite Movies...*

In no particular order, as impossible for me to select an absolute favorite: highlighted are absolute must sees!

1. *13th Warrior*
2. *Jaws*
3. *LOTR Trilogy*
4. *Highlander* (ignore all sequels at all costs!)
5. Shawshank Redemption
6. American Beauty
7. *True Romance*
8. Star Wars sextuplet!
9. Raiders of the lost Ark
10. Predator
11. Aliens
12. Rocky I-IV
13. First Blood
14. Conan the Barbarian
15. Krull
16. Gremlins
17. Karate Kid 1 & 2
18. The Last Starfighter
19. Hawk the Slayer
20. Willow
21. *The Princess Bride* (would be near the top if I was ranking)
22. Time Bandits
23. Dark City
24. Lost Boys
25. Bram Stoker's Dracula
26. Leon
27. The Matador
28. *Meet Joe Black*
29. *An American Werewolf in London*
30. Snatch
31. Saving Private Ryan
32. Jurassic Park
33. All Kevin Smith movies including Jersey Girl
34. Snake in the Eagle's Shadow
35. Drunken Master
36. Fist of the Northstar (Anime)
37. Ninja Scroll
38. *Spirited Away*


----------



## PERCON

*Re: Favorite Movies...*

(Not ranked)

1 Star Wars
2 Lord Of The Rings
3 War of the Worlds (2005) (Edging towards being my favourite)
4 Indiana Jones (I have no particular favourite of the three)
5 Serenity
6 Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind (A very crazy brilliant film!)
7 Jurrasic Park Trilogy (I like the 1st and 3rd more than the 2nd)
8 Liar Liar
9 Pirates of the Carribean (Both brilliant!)
10 Minority Report
11 I-Robot
12 Independance Day
13 Evolution
14 The Last Samurai
15 Finding Nemo
16 Ocean's Eleven
17 King Kong
18 Paycheck
19 Doctor Who: Earth 2150 AD.
20 Mission Impossible (I & II (not yet seen III))
21 Speed
22 Aliens
23 X-Men movies
24 Spiderman (1 and 2) (3 looks good too, all Venomy)
25 James Bond films


I would like to add that if they made these games into movies they would be on my list:
Metal Gear Solid
Half-Life (1 and 2)


----------



## -putawaythosepliers-

*Re: Favorite Movies...*

not in any particular order.....
1. napoleon dynamite
2. ever after
3. bridget jones, 1 & 2
4. labryinth
5. corpse bride
6. edward scissorhands **anything by tim burton really**
7. charlie and the chocolate factory *the original - the ooompalooompas were better in that one*
8. underworld & underworld evolution - i like vampires 
9. dirty dancing - can't beat the classics


----------



## steve12553

*Re: Favorite Movies...*

I can't stand it any more! I resisted a favorites list. I held out this long but nobody's got it right yet. These are the movies that scared me or impressed me or made me what I am today.

1) 2001 a Space Odyssey (Open the pod bay doors, Hal)
2) Forbidden Planet (Monsters, monsters from the Id)
3) The Day the Earth Stood Still (Klaatu, Barada Nikto)
4) This Island Earth (To assemble the Interociter....)
5) Them
6) Alien (In space no one can hear you scream)
7) Planet of the Apes (Get your filthy paws off me, you damn dirty ape)
8) The Howling
9) Star Wars (the one titled that in the theaters in 1977)
10) The Incredible Shinking Man


----------



## j d worthington

*Re: Favorite Movies...*



			
				steve12553 said:
			
		

> 10) The Incredible Shinking Man


 
"To God, there is no zero.

I still existed."-- Robert Scott Carey

Thanks for mentioning one of my very favorite films!


----------



## carrie221

*Re: Favorite Movies...*



			
				steve12553 said:
			
		

> I can't stand it any more! I resisted a favorites list. I held out this long but nobody's got it right yet. These are the movies that scared me or impressed me or made me what I am today.
> 
> 1) 2001 a Space Odyssey (Open the pod bay doors, Hal)


 
  That movie makes absolutely no sense at all...

Not ranked at all

1.Starwars
2.Lord of the Rings
3.Sahara
4.Snoopy come Home (saddest movie ever made in cartoon form)
5.Dune
6.Highlander
7.Narnia (BBC version)
8.Pride and Prejudice (BBC version)
9.Good Night and Good Luck
10.Gods and Generals
11.2 Fast 2 Furious
12.Monty Python
13.4 brothers
14.Romeo and Juliet (1960s version)


----------



## Paige Turner

*Re: Favorite Movies...*

All I can say is, when someone makes The Lord of the Rings _properly, _all you guys are going to feel a bit silly about having Peter Jackson's version on your "best movies ever" list.

And when you update your lists, you'll all have to say, "You know, Paige warned me this was going to happen."


----------



## carrie221

*Re: Favorite Movies...*



			
				Paige Turner said:
			
		

> All I can say is, when someone makes The Lord of the Rings _properly, _all you guys are going to feel a bit silly about having Peter Jackson's version on your "best movies ever" list.
> 
> And when you update your lists, you'll all have to say, "You know, Paige warned me this was going to happen."


 
No I won't my favorite movies change so what as the years go by some movies will always be there like Snoopy come home  

but if, big if, someone makes a better version of LOTR then it will make it on my internal list... IF that ever happens


----------



## -putawaythosepliers-

*Re: Favorite Movies...*



			
				carrie221 said:
			
		

> 12.Monty Python



yay!!! life of brian forever!
and the holy grail
and here's something completely different
and the meaning of life

gosh
i like them a lot

but And Here's Something Completely Different is great for sheer randomness. i love how they make completely different sketches tie in together somehow. seeing john cleese in a bikini wasnt exactly my highlight though!


----------



## tiny99

*Re: Favorite Movies...*



			
				-putawaythosepliers- said:
			
		

> yay!!! life of brian forever!
> and the holy grail
> and here's something completely different
> and the meaning of life


 
Yeah they're all great ....I really love the Holy Grail though...Knights of the round table...who dance whenever they're able.....ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ah aaahhh haha hah aha ha ha ha ha


----------



## carrie221

*Re: Favorite Movies...*



			
				-putawaythosepliers- said:
			
		

> yay!!! life of brian forever!
> and the holy grail
> and here's something completely different
> and the meaning of life
> 
> gosh
> i like them a lot
> 
> but And Here's Something Completely Different is great for sheer randomness. i love how they make completely different sketches tie in together somehow. seeing john cleese in a bikini wasnt exactly my highlight though!


 
I love the philosophers song 

Immual Kant was a real piss ant who was very really stable...


----------



## -putawaythosepliers-

*Re: Favorite Movies...*

ahh we should start a monty python thread, and just include our favourite bits. 
i really liked the lumberjack song.
i cut down trees, i wear high heels, suspenders and a bra....


----------



## Paige Turner

*Re: Favorite Movies...*

Strange women, lying in ponds, distributing swords, is no basis for a system of government.


----------



## steve12553

*Re: Favorite Movies...*



			
				-putawaythosepliers- said:
			
		

> ahh we should start a monty python thread, and just include our favourite bits.
> i really liked the lumberjack song.
> i cut down trees, i wear high heels, suspenders and a bra....


 
*And Now for Something Completely Different* was actually not the best version of these sketches but it was the only combination of these wonderful sketches put together. Spam, spam, spam, spam, spam, spam, spam, eggs, and spam.


----------



## Trey Greyjoy

*Re: Favorite Movies...*

He's not dead, he's pining for the fjords!


----------



## j d worthington

*Re: Favorite Movies...*



			
				-putawaythosepliers- said:
			
		

> ahh we should start a monty python thread, and just include our favourite bits.


 
I think we just did.....


----------



## steve12553

*Re: Favorite Movies...*

And so does my pet bird "Eric".


----------



## j d worthington

*Re: Favorite Movies...*

Are all your pets called "Eric"?


----------



## tiny99

*Re: Favorite Movies...*

"I'm Brian ....so's my wife"


----------



## infinite

*Re: Favorite Movies...*

Beetlejuice, Silence of The lambs & Hannibal, The Rock, Edward scissor hands, Labryinth


----------



## Memnoch

*Re: Favorite Movies...*

my Historical 6 

Gladiator,
El Cid,
Joan of Arc,
Robin Hood Prince of thieves (Great childhood Memories!!)
Braveheart,
Excalibur (well kinda historical!!)


----------



## wook-bot5000

*Re: Favorite Movies...*

Without a doubt "The Seventh Seal"
Absolute classic!


----------



## Kostmayer

*Re: Favorite Movies...*

My fave all time film is the original "The Manchurian Candidate".

John Frankenheimer was a brilliant director, and The Manchurian Candidate has some wonderful characters in it.

Other ones I can watch time and time again are :-

Chinatown
The Godfather I and II
LA Confidential
Ronin
The Third Man
Citizen Kane

(I've only seen the above 2 films with Orson Welles in, can anyone reccomend anymore?)


----------



## murphy

*Re: Favorite Movies...*



Kostmayer said:


> My fave all time film is the original "The Manchurian Candidate".
> 
> John Frankenheimer was a brilliant director, and The Manchurian Candidate has some wonderful characters in it.
> 
> Other ones I can watch time and time again are :-
> 
> Chinatown
> The Godfather I and II
> LA Confidential
> Ronin
> The Third Man
> Citizen Kane
> 
> (I've only seen the above 2 films with Orson Welles in, can anyone reccomend anymore?)


 
Films I would recommend with Orson Welles.   For the ones I've seen, he played Cardinal Wolsey in A Man For All Seasons.   Great movie.

He also played Edward Rochester in the 1944 version of Jane Eyre.   He's been in a lot of films and is almost always good.


----------



## Tansy

*Re: Favorite Movies...*

I could be here all day.. erm off the top of my head

Man on Fire
Sleepers
Shawshank Redemption
usual Suspects
Amelie
Big Fish
Knights Tale
Dogma
Pulp Fiction
True Romance
Leon
Once Were Warriers
Shrek
Oh Brother Where Art Thou
Willow
Saw
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
300
Clerks I and II
The Departed
LoTR
Edward Scissorhands
Matrix

and on and on and on lol


----------



## Simian

*Re: Favorite Movies...*

Huozhe (To Live)
The Seven Samurai
Breakfast at Tiffany's
The Princess Bride
Porco Rosso
Nausicaa of the Valley of the Winds
Grosse Point Blank
Cyrano de Bergerac (Rappeneau / Depardieu version)
The Last of the Mohicans
Blade Runner
Aliens
Miller's Crossing
Raising Arizona


----------



## steve bolger

*Re: Favorite Movies...*

some of my favorites are
LOTR trilogy
last of the mohicans
the last samurai
meet joe black
star wars (first 3)
blade runner
Godfather 1and 2 
Goodfellas
casino
oh brother where art thou
welcome to coolingwood
and too many more to think of now, more later


----------



## DeepThought

*Re: Favorite Movies...*

Bladerunner
2001: A Space Odyssey
Tron
Wargames
Hackers
Takedown
The Forbidden Planet
Metropolis
Pirates of Silicon Valley
Planet of the Apes (original, not the new one)
Empire Strikes Back (Starwars)
The Thirteenth Warrior
Beowulf
Matrix (first one, didn't care about the last two in the trilogy)
Lord of The Rings

Cheers, DeepThought


----------



## Quokka

*Re: Favorite Movies...*

I think I could happily sit down and watch pretty much any list mentioned so far. Here's a few more.


The Usual Suspects
Snatch
Aliens
Groundhog Day
The Princess Bride
Dark City
Highlander
Shawshank Redemption
12 Angry Men
The Matrix
The Court Jester
Night of the Living Dead
American Splender
The Castle
Rabbit Proof Fence
Schindler's List
Die Hard
Blade Runner


----------



## HoopyFrood

*Re: Favorite Movies...*

Hmm, favourite films. I know I'm going to end up missing loads out, but here are a few:

 Lord of the Rings (with the Return of the King being my absolute favourite)
 Night Watch
 The Matrix
 Flight of the Navigator
 Hot Fuzz
 Dawn of the Dead (original)
 Evil Dead II
 The Ring (original and remake)
 The Grudge (ditto)
 Emperor's New Groove
 Howl's Moving Castle
 Independence Day
 Fight Club
 The Mummy
 The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy (a big fan of the books, of course, but I love the film in its own right, especially Zaphod).
 Silent Hill
Full Monty (a very funny Northern film)
Jurassic Park (first one undoubtedly the best)
Jason and the Argonauts
Clash of the Titans

Just a small list so far  I'm sure to remember more soon enough...


----------



## Jaar-Gilon

*Re: Favorite Movies...*

2001: A Space Odyssey
Jacobs Ladder
John Carpenter's The Thing
The Machinist
Requiem for a Dream


----------



## tangaloomababe

*Re: Favorite Movies...*

Originally posted by Murphy


I





> cry and laugh in the same place every time
> Fried Green Tomatoes


Murph I thought I was the only person who loved this movie, its nice to know I am not alone.

For me other fav's include.....
LOTH Trilogy as do many others.

Life as a House (another good tissue movie)
Memento (I love how this movie works backwards to the conclusion)
Shawshank Redemption (a classic)
The Usual Suspects
Life under a Tuscan Sun (yep more tissues)
The Last of the Mohicans
Blade Runner
Ben Hur (an oldie but a goodie)
The Crucible (more Daniel Day Lewis)
and the latest to the favorite list

There will Be Blood


----------



## meenu

*Re: Favorite Movies...*

I love hindi movie "hum appke hai kaun" it;s very emotional movie and  english movie i like most is caddy shack


----------



## Stone

*Re: Favorite Movies...*



> I
> Quote:
> cry and laugh in the same place every time
> Fried Green Tomatoes
> Murph I thought I was the only person who loved this movie, its nice to know I am not alone.


 
Add another one to the list, love that film.

Probably most have been mentioned but here goes

Field of Dreams
Highlander
Fellowship of the Ring
Jaws
Untouchables
Planet of the Apes (original)
Escape from New York
Dances with Wolves
Pan's Labyrinth
The Godfather (I & II)
American History X
Usual Suspects
Shawshank Redemption
The Outsiders
Raiders of the Lost Ark

Not all SF and Fantasy but deserving of a mention in my opinion.  Of course there is no doubt i will have missed more than some


----------



## Hilarious Joke

*Re: Favorite Movies...*

Lord of the Rings Trilogy
Pirates of the Carribean: The Curse of the Black Pearl
Fight Club
Donnie Darko
The Shawshank Redemption
The Pursuit of Happyness
Ocean's Eleven
Hot Fuzz
Babel
Little Miss Sunshine
Monty Python and the Holy Grail
Star Wars: Revenge of the Sith
The Matrix
Into the Wild


----------



## Rae

*Re: Favorite Movies...*

Beware, I like the odd ones. 

City of the Lost Children
Requiem for a Dream
Brazil
A Clockwork Orange
Indiana Jones Trilogy
Lord of the Rings Trilogy
The Matrix
Jacob's Ladder
The Seventh Seal
Nosferatu (1922)
Dracula (1931)
Highlander
What Dreams May Come
Excalibur

There are so many excellent films out there, it is difficult to narrow it down to a singular list.


----------



## cheesemiester1

Star Wars: A New Hope....the best hands down, nothing will ever compare


----------



## Rodders

My god, there are so many. 

With the exception of The Original Star Wars Trilogy (which will always be number 1). 
Alien, Aliens, Blade Runner, John Carpenter's "the Thing", The first Matrix. 

Non-genre would have to be the Shawshank Redemption.


----------



## BookStop

Favorite SFF Movie: Original Star Wars, followed by Alien, then Aliens

Favorite Comedy:  Foul Play, Secondhand Lions, Forgetting Sarah Marshall....don't know

Favorite Drama: Moulin Rouge, then Dangerous Liasons

Favorite Horror: Alien, then Aliens

all time fav: Moulin Rouge gets it


----------



## Rodders

How can i forget Silent Running. I Love that film.


----------



## dask

*Re: What's your favourite movie?*

THE GOOD, THE BAD, AND THE UGLY is still my favorite film.


----------



## nj1

GLADIATOR, by far my most watched and therefore fav film, theres loads of others I love but if its on I have to watch it!


----------

